# Cena is getting a divorce



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

LOYALTY


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

The Rock is a prophet...


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sounds like she's going for the divorce as she know's she'll get loads out of it. Even her own lawyer managed to make her sound slightly malicious.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

god damn these bitches in america are extremely powerfull after getting married. Why are men so stupid?

can't she just take a fucking job instead of stealing his hard earned money.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Is this for real? HOLY FUCK WE HAVE A SCANDAL ON OUR HANDS!!!! I guess it was true all along, Cena literally IS married to the WWE lol. Wow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

dem ring rats john ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Good she took Rock's advise. 

DAT EVE.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

That is a shame tbf. 14 years with someone is a hell of a long time..Must be difficult with the travel and all that, plus he probably gets a lot of fans throwing themselves at him too because he is a big name. I'd hate that. :/ 

How long will it be before WWE creative exploits this? Haha.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Masta-Bassist said:


> Sounds like she's going for the divorce as she know's she'll get loads out of it. Even her own lawyer managed to make her sound slightly malicious.


It's the way she has to approach it, since there's a pre-nup. Cena's statement is "There's a pre-nup. Use that."
She's going to make more money from the book deal and being on tv shows in order to bury Cena than she'll get from the divorce.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Why can't women just make their own money?

(The statement above is only aimed at money hungry bitches who want to take their husbonds assets)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I didn't expect Cena's marriage to last every since he went on Howard Stern and basically channelled Dennis Hopper.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

*RISE

ABOVE 

BITCHES*


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

How much you wanna bet WWE will use this in a storyline?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena been fucking DEM RING RATS on the road.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Divorce lawyers ride up the block, but we're dancing cause Cleveland rocks!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena can't even go home without getting heat.

Bitch trying to hustle in on that fruity pebble cashmoney.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

he was married to his high school sweetheart... but iirc not long before that he was on howard stern talking about banging groupies and fat chicks lol..

not surprising, he hardly ever takes a break, extremely hard to sustain a relationship being away so much.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

its a work.

thou shalt feel sorry for cena and cheer for him.

bravo vince.


Cena is the old gil of wrestling.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Index said:


> How much you wanna bet WWE will use this in a storyline?


Considering that it's Cena, I imagine the WWE would rather not have to address it at all.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Dusty Roids said:


> god damn these bitches in america are extremely powerfull after getting married. Why are men so stupid?
> 
> can't she just take a fucking job instead of stealing his hard earned money.


for real. what a bitch. hope cena comes out on top.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Index said:


> How much you wanna bet WWE will use this in a storyline?


No doubt with Jericho involved.

"You're a divorcee, Cena! YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT A PRE-NUP CENA! Your Dad got a divorce too. Cheating is in your blood, John!"


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Eve tongue raping him was the kiss of death! Poor guy. Wish him the best.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

If this indeed does end up messy like Hogan and Wife, we should be set for some dirt lol. I don't know why I'm surprised since there were always rumblings of them being on again/off again but it's still quite a shock imo.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

cena breaking it off to be with his new lover..randy orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't expect Cena's marriage to last every since he went on Howard Stern and basically channelled Dennis Hopper.


Weren't they broken up at the time?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Hulk Hogan of this generation, folks. 

This may be the downfall of John Cena, and the only person he's putting over is his ex-wife!


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

he shouldnt of kissed Eve


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

We'll old gil had a good run as top guy.

Looks like Matt Groening (Vince) needs a new top guy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Shows that WWE is pretty much Cena's life in & out of the ring. One of these days that will sadly hurt him because even he can't continue to go on like this.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Considering that it's Cena, I imagine the WWE would rather not have to address it at all.


I don't think WWE cares who you are if the storyline draws money. And with it involving Cena, it surely will. Let's not forget WWE using Jerry Lawler's mother in a storyline less than a week after her death. And using CM Punk's family past in his most recent feud. If stuff like that isn't off-limits, then a divorce definitely isn't.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Whenever I hear the word "entitlement" I fucking RAGE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I bet Mickie James will find a way to hope back on that penis in a heartbeat once she hears this news.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

"since you lost to The Rock everything has been going downhill for you John! Brock, Lord Tensai and John Laurinaitis humiliated you, you got injured, and now your marriage is over! You've lost everything John!" - the next heel Cena feuds with.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

lol at the people saying he's married to WWE.

It's probably because he's fucking all around him when on the road.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Not a huge suprise. The Rock filled us in recently.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

EVEN CENA'S WIFE THINKS THAT CENA SUCKS LOL!!1!!


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I've heard for awhile that Cena was having extra marital affairs, so him getting a divorce comes as no surprise.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Headliner said:


> I bet Mickie James will find a way to hop back on that penis in a heartbeat once she hears this news.


Makes me wonder which woman Cena has more beef with. 

:cena2


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



superfudge said:


> "since you lost to The Rock everything has been going downhill for you John! Brock, Lord Tensai and John Laurinaitis humiliated you, you got injured, and now your marriage is over! You've lost everything John!" - the next heel Cena feuds with.


YES! YES! YES! definitely Bryan after his feud with Punk is over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

What a WWE susperstar is getting a divorce? And in other non-shokcing news....Seriosuly, its sad, but a marriage that actually works in the long-run with an active WWE susperstar is more shocking than one ending in divorce at this point.

I also do rage a little at the word "entitlement" as an earlier poster said.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Looks like Cena cares more about the WWE Universe then his own wife


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> lol at the people saying he's married to WWE.
> 
> It's probably because he's fucking all around him when on the road.


I would not put it pass John to cheat but when you look at it it does seem like the guys enitre life is built around WWE pretty much 24/7/365.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Rock really is the total package tho lol.

Biggest draw of all time and he can predict the future.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Regardless of your love or hate for Cena, this is a real life situation and I hope it goes smoothly for him.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



dude69 said:


> he shouldnt of kissed Eve


He was going fine in his own happily married world, and then Eve woke him up to what he's been missing. 

Or he's been banging everything that moves on the road for years, like every other married wrestler, Rock star, or sports athlete. (although I'd be willing to bet Kane is a one woman man)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

He is possibly the only WWE Superstar who is on the road the most. I can imagine it would be hard to maintain a marriage when traveling and doing charity work, and media appearances every week. The guy needs a break.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

OMG I feel sorry for them both divorce isnt a nice thing to go through . Hope both parties can deal with this and move on with their lives. Say what you want about Cena the character but Cena the human being is a genuine, decent guy and I can imagine hes hurting right now. Please everyone dont diss the guy with this divorce news


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The Rebel said:


> Regardless of your love or hate for Cena, this is a real life situation and I hope it goes smoothly for him.


This.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

remember that picture of Cena crying at the end of mania a few years back.

Somebody add some text to it....:troll


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The Rebel said:


> Regardless of your love or hate for Cena, this is a real life situation and I hope it goes smoothly for him.


If it turns out the guy is an utter scumbag, I hope he gets buried from a PR standpoint.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Not a Cena fan but gotta feel for him here, gotta wish him luck because that's not going to be easy to go thought while being on the road and doing his job to entertain us fans each and every week.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

"Eve of Divorce" should be her new ring name. 

Fucking home-wrecker. :gun:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The Rebel said:


> Regardless of your love or hate for Cena, this is a real life situation and I hope it goes smoothly for him.


Plenty more fish in the sea. I'm sure he'll be fine.

He should embrace the hate by now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The Rebel said:


> Regardless of your love or hate for Cena, this is a real life situation and I hope it goes smoothly for him.


Wonder if Cena will put over his wife when they agree a settlement fee.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Chicago Warrior said:


> He is possibly the only WWE Superstar who is on the road the most. I can imagine it would be hard to maintain a marriage when traveling and doing charity work, and media appearances every week. The guy needs a break.


I agree but I think both he & WWE would disagree with that. I think he will continue to do the things he's doing now until his body pretty much tells him to take a break.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

If its gonna be nastier than hogans divorce then expect a load of crazy revelations.

Maybe she'll claim he had a fling with Zack Ryder?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



A-C-P said:


> What a WWE susperstar is getting a divorce? And in other non-shokcing news....Seriosuly, its sad, *but a marriage that actually works in the long-run with an active WWE susperstar* is more shocking than one ending in divorce at this point.
> 
> I also do rage a little at the word "entitlement" as an earlier poster said.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

So it goes.


andersonasshole900 said:


> LOYALTY


KAYFABE


The-Rock-Says said:


> Good she took Rock's advise.


OMFG I just remembered this ahahahahahahahaha ohhh that is actually really fucking funny

Starbuck, HHH doesn't count. Not just his job but I believe his man parts would also be taken from Vince, if he ever did anything to Steph...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I guess that means hes gonna be like Hogan in every aspect including divorces.
Seriously though you can't be on the road 24/7 and only seeing your wife for maybe 2 days a week. Shes gonna creep or maybe Cena was doing the creeping.......I see you Eve


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


>


You think Trips would be dumb enough to mess that one up?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Twitter going mad lol. I wouldn't be surprised if JOHN CENA DIVORCE trends in a bit. All joking aside, this really sucks for both of them, unless of course she's a money grabbing bitch, then she can fuck right off.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sounds like Cena's been out porking again.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

So much for loyalty and respect.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Wonder if Cena will put over his wife when they agree a settlement fee.


He'll hit Rock Bottom... again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*










Finally they can be together.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


>


Well it would of been a nightmare for Triple H's career if didn't work out


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

It is examples like these is the reason why men don't like to get married.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Finally they can be together.


Orton's married.

I still laughed.


----------



## bohagan81 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Well i can see Cena losing almost everything he has earned, money hungry bitches in this world today..... he shouldnt give her a dime but we know that cant happen lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Guys. GUYS. Does anyone think that this might lead to Cena TURNING HEEL!!????


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Most times, marriage and wrestling don't mix. At least not a happy marriage. Sorry to hear Cena's getting divorced.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

From reading that link it looks like Liz is gonna take John to the cleaners and take everything from him but the pre nup may stop her. My god this is gonna be messy. Must suck to be John Cena right now losing to the Rock at Wrestlemania 28 and now your getting divorced and your ex wife is gonna clean you out


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Fling with Kharma?:cena


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

*Update from TMZ:*

12:12 PM -- Liz' attorney tells us, Cena blindsided her with the divorce filing. They had been having issues -- and Cena even approached her recently with a pre-divorce financial settlement agreement -- but Liz refused to sign it, convinced the relationship would still work out.

FYI -- It's not uncommon in celeb divorces to bring up pre-divorce settlement agreements because they help simplify otherwise messy splits.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


>


I didn't say there weren't any that didn't end poorly. And how did I know that you would be the one to bring up this particular marriage LOL.

Also, we all Know HHH would do anything to keep that marriage together b/c he owes his whole career and future to that marriage :troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> remember that picture of Cena crying at the end of mania a few years back.
> 
> Somebody add some text to it....:troll












Is that the one you mean?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

The Rock wasn't playing during his concert..."DIVORCE LAWYER is RIGHT UP THE BLOCK". Team Bring It bringing the TRUTH all day, every day.


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> You think Trips would be dumb enough to mess that one up?


This. There's no way Trips would ever divorce Steph or do anything to place their marriage in danger. It would be the dumbest move ever. EVER. The burial that would follow that would be beyond HHH's imagination.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sucks for Cena.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Choke2Death said:


> Is that the one you mean?


No.

Wasn't he crying on his arse in the ring after the HBK match ?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


> *Update from TMZ:*
> 
> 12:12 PM -- Liz' attorney tells us, Cena blindsided her with the divorce filing. They had been having issues -- and Cena even approached her recently with a pre-divorce financial settlement agreement -- but Liz refused to sign it, convinced the relationship would still work out.
> 
> FYI -- It's not uncommon in celeb divorces to bring up pre-divorce settlement agreements because they help simplify otherwise messy splits.


That's so sad. Also, I'm going to add this to the OP.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Finally they can be together.


:lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Serves him right for stealing a Hoeski from the Broski. 










Where's that Rock concert promo about divorce? The man spoke the truth. 
:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



A-C-P said:


> I didn't say there weren't any that didn't end poorly. And how did I know that you would be the one to bring up this particular marriage LOL.
> 
> Also, we all Know HHH would do anything to keep that marriage together b/c he owes his whole career and future to that marriage :troll


Despite all popular belief to the contrary, Trips and Stephanie seem to have a pretty stable and _real_ marriage for lack of a better word. I don't see them ever divorcing for the simple fact that they seem to genuinely love each other. Strange, I know, but it is possible lol. 



maiju said:


> This. There's no way Trips would ever divorce Steph or do anything to place their marriage in danger. It would be the dumbest move ever. EVER. The burial that would follow that would be beyond HHH's imagination.


Are you kidding me? If they ever divorced Vince would have a hard time waving Steph goodbye lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Do you think Dwayne Johnson is laughing somewhere right now about this??? you know that saying news travels fast. Also remember Dwayne mentioning divorce lawyers in that song he did in his concert to do with Cena's wife. OMG he predicted the future and its come true


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I wouldnt be against her hiring Otunga as her lawyer and that could lead to a Summerslam feud between the three of them.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Meanwhile, Rockys divorce was totally amicable, they remain close friends and shes his manager and is partly credited with bringing him back to the wrestling business:Rock


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*






*DAT ROCK*


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

We can only hope and pray... that this destroys Cena.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

He got a divorce before he filmed Cena Knows Best? I expect him to "have" an affair with Ryder and a sex tape with Scott Stanfords wife.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena to turn heel and unite with the one man who can help him.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

IT'S A WORK! Raymond Rafool is going to win Cena's wife loads of money from him. After losing to The Rock in the most important match of his career, getting manhandled by Brock Lesnar and losing his wife and his money, John Cena will have no other choice but to embrace the hate...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


> Despite all popular belief to the contrary, Trips and Stephanie seem to have a pretty stable and _real_ marriage for lack of a better word. I don't see them ever divorcing for the simple fact that they seem to genuinely love each other. Strange, I know, but it is possible lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? If they ever divorced Vince would have a hard time waving Steph goodbye lol.


Yes, I know, at least it seems, that HHH and Steph's marriage is a very real and stable marriage, Hence the trollface following my post. But I do also know there are many other people who don't beleive that so pointing it out is prolly a good idea.

As for Cena, I guess there isn't enough information yet but they've been off and on for something like 14 years before getting married and only got married 3 years ago? Sorry but that sounds like she wanted his money to me.



Heel said:


> Cena to turn heel and unite with the one man who can help him.


21-0 Liz won't get a dime :lmao


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

At least Otunga will have a job now ....

*Heel beat me to it, damnit !


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Good for her, cant blame her really. Would be funny if she takes most of his money though. But as the article says there was a pre nup, so it will be hard.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Where's Rock316AE ? lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

lol Cena.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Divorce lawyer right up the block

BUT WERE DANCING CAUSE CLEVELAND ROCKS


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Is this why he made the speech after ER?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Green Light said:


> Divorce lawyer right up the block
> 
> BUT WERE DANCING CAUSE CLEVELAND ROCKS


:cena

So basically Rocks promo was a shoot?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Heel is on fire in this thread.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

If Otunga represents Cena, this could be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

So, the big question is, does Raymond have a brother called pity de


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

John Cena w/David Otunga vs Liz Cena w/Mystery Guest Lawyer 

Intergender match for the florida property, winner takes it and the cars. Summerslam 2012, book it dubya dubya e.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Shouldn't have kissed Eve back.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

When Rock called him Fruity Pebbles, it had a WHOLE different kind of meaning...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

^^^^^^^ :lmao I lol'd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......


:lmao need to spread rep first!


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



> Florida divorce law uses equitable distribution to divide property between spouses. Equitable distribution is different from community property law in that the financial situation of each spouse determines what percentage of the couple's property each one receives. This means that it's rare that the marital property is divided on a 50/50 basis. Some of the variables that the Court will look at when determining how much each spouse will receive include:
> Property each spouse will own after divorce
> How much each spouse will earn after divorce
> If one of the spouse's worked harder to acquire the property during marriage
> ...


*Uh Oh*


----------



## Wrestling god (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

YEAAAH! This means that his marketing value is decreasing as these divorce stuff arent good publicity and that means that John cena`s value will be decreased in the wwe into jobber class. YEAAAH! No more main eventing and we start see him feeded to ryback and santino. Yeah!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......
> 
> 
> 
> http://gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs3/1407328_o.gif


Or she reveals who he's been cheating on her with......


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Or she reveals who he's been cheating on her with......


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

So much for the whole "I'm here every night" thing.

But seriously. Sad to hear that. I'm sure he can rise above the hate and giving away half of everthing he has. He must team up with Otunga!

Forgot to say I love how The Rock pretty much predicted the future.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena my ***** I hate it had to be him

Bitch you wasn't wit me lifting in the gym


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

LOL 

I was actually thinking of Vince, Starbuck.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


> *DAT ROCK*


^^^ OMG Dwayne can see into the future


----------



## Haitch (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

oh my goodness! dat ***** cena is getting divorce.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

" I guess he didn't tell her that he's got a wife."

"Divorce lawyers right up the block"

The Rock was right yet again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ OMG Dwayne can see into the future



Thats hardly news, Rocky knew about fucking BIN LADENs death before anyone, this is small fries compared to that:Rock4


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I think Hulk Hogan will have to give him some tips.

"DON'T GIVE HER ANYTHING, BROTHER!!!!"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> LOL
> 
> I was actually thinking of Vince, Starbuck.


Not Vince, not Linda but........





















































Or the ultimate swerve of swerves......





















































:hhh :hhh :hhh :hhh


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sad to hear. Hope this doesn't end up to messy.

Now Cena can just pick which diva he likes and bam, theirs your new couple.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

She's greedy for money. He's well rid.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sucks for both of them. This is too common of a tale with married people, and way too common of a tale for pro wrestlers.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*










We all know it.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Or she reveals who he's been cheating on her with......


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> We all know it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao That picture cracks me up so bad every time I see it. LMAO at the HHH figures and pictures in the background lol. Oh, Johnny. You make me laugh.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

That's a real shame, he's probably ding it for the good of both of them


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

what a cunt...gunna try and take the guy for most of the money HE worked for.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......


I don't know. It might be this guy...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



smackdown1111 said:


> Sad to hear. Hope this doesn't end up to messy.
> 
> Now Cena can just pick which diva he likes and bam, theirs your new couple.


He'll have to pick a fight with a certain someone before that happens. unk3


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> what a cunt...gunna try and take the guy for most of the money HE worked for.


I have to agree. Now if they had kids I can understand her getting money but a single wife..shouldn't get anything really. If she can't keep her current lifestyle then oh well to bad.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> what a cunt...gunna try and take the guy for most of the money HE worked for.


They were only married for three of the like fourteen years they were together. I'd expect her to make money from selling a "Tell All" book about Cena and/or doing a lot of interviews to do the same thing than I expect her to make from the actual divorce. 

It might be in Cena's best interest to tear up the pre-nup, give her half of his assets, and make her sign something promising to remain quiet. Hell, the WWE might pay for that. It would be a better investment for the company than WWE Studios.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Come to think of it this is probably just a work and Vince's latest attempt to get Cena sympathy from the fans

:vince2 :russo :russo :cena2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



watts63 said:


> I don't know. It might be this guy...


Or this guy


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

It would be a very sick thing to do by pretending he was divorcing just to get sympathey. I think this is real theres no way they would fake a divorce. Something big has happend between John and Liz to cause this divorce


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Raise above it, John. Take care of your kids, Liz can go to TNA.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena done fucked up. Prenup is all well and good, but you need to protect yourself from that most bullshit of all bullshit called alimony. He's going to be paying out to her so she can maintain the "lifestyle" she's now used to while he doesn't get the blowjobs from her that he's used to. The man is always fucked in divorces.

Being together 11 years before being married (with prenup) doesn't sell itself as a very strong relationship to begin with. He obviously did it just to stop her nagging.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I bet it was Edge shagging Cena's wife.

One more match?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Kinda hope the prenup holds up. Not because I like cena, or dislike his wife, but the system of divorce has gotten too out of control. There are so many men living in shitty apartments paying their ex-wives over 60-70% of their income, while they keep their house and everything. Do they have kids? if not, that should bode well for cena.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena's not the usual jock meathead he actually got a pre-nup huh? Lol looks like she got screwed. 

I get so pissed when I see these chicks marry multimillionaires, fuck up the marriage and then try to bleed him dry. 

The one interesting thing is that usually the guy's earning power has taken a nosedive when the woman decides to leave or when the relationship breaks apart and he ends up struggling to maintain his own lifestyle (see any NBA/NFL/MLB player and/or Hulk Hogan). With that difference, Mrs. Cena is screwed because Johnny's got a few more big time paydays coming before he's done so he should be fine financially.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



jonoaries said:


> Cena's not the usual jock meathead he actually got a pre-nup huh? Lol looks like she got screwed.
> 
> I get so pissed when I see these chicks marry multimillionaires, fuck up the marriage and then try to bleed him dry.
> 
> The one interesting thing is that usually the guy's earning power has taken a nosedive when the woman decides to leave or when the relationship breaks apart and he ends up struggling to maintain his own lifestyle (see any NBA/NFL/MLB player and/or Hulk Hogan). With that difference, Mrs. Cena is screwed because Johnny's got a few more big time paydays coming before he's done so he should be fine financially.


A lot of divorce settlements include "future revenue" and future worth. His future paychecks are just as in jeopardy.

Welcome to American marriage!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Maybe Brock Lesnar shagged Liz  to get back at John for that promo he did after the beating he got which he didnt sell


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

We know who is truly to blame for Cena's divorce.

Kelly Kelly.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Welp, it's confirmed then. Cena vs Brock II at Rasslemainya:

Bitch is tired and bored of married life with Cena ever since he became a Fruity Pebble and is always away and never has any time for her. She watches manly hunk Lesnar dominate him like a real man. She meets him backstage at ER and they fuck in Cena's locker room while Cena is giving his babyface speech to the Chicago fans. Brock quits the WWE so he can satisfy her needs all the time in Cena's bed while he is constantly travelling the country. Cena finds out. MattEdgenLita - The Sequel leads up to a WINNER TAKES ALL MATCH AT THE GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL between Cena and Lesnar. The winner takes home the bitch and the loser has to give away half his stuff. And get this... Liz is the Special Guest Referee.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

i bet Rock feels pretty bad for that remark in his concert :shock

oh well , his wife couldn't rise above hate 


but let's face it , i'm no **** , but cena could get any girl he wants .. however divorce is a nightmare , poor guy


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Is this the reason why he said he would take time off?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Rocky Mark said:


> i bet Rock feels pretty bad for that remark in his concert :shock


Or the Rock already knew that the Cenas were having issues and was being something of a dick. Sounds like the Cenas had something of a turbulent relationship for years.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



TheSupremeForce said:


> We know who is truly to blame for Cena's divorce.
> 
> Kelly Kelly.


Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Sourray. She doesnt sleep around with married men like John Cena


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Sourray. She doesnt sleep around with married men like John Cena


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Sourray. She doesnt sleep around with married men like John Cena


:lmao *MAYBE* she doesn't anymore, but she definitely has in the past.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Why do I feel like Rocky could cut a hilarious promo about this


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> A lot of divorce settlements include "future revenue" and future worth. His future paychecks are just as in jeopardy.
> 
> Welcome to American marriage!


He'd be a fool to give her anything significant from future earnings. He better off giving her a little something for the years they were married. I wouldn't sign anything that guarantees her anything she didn't and don't have to work for.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



greendayedgehead said:


> John Cena w/David Otunga vs Liz Cena w/Mystery Guest Lawyer
> 
> Intergender match for the florida property, winner takes it and the cars. Summerslam 2012, book it dubya dubya e.


I'd move to the States to order it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

man that divorce attorney of linda and cena's wife is such a sleazy annoying cunt 

i hope cena just snaps on him , even if he spent a night in jail , putting that piece of shit in his place is more than worth it 

anyone remembers when he taunted Hogan in front of the cameras ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



jonoaries said:


> He'd be a fool to give her anything significant from future earnings. He better off giving her a little something for the years they were married. I wouldn't sign anything that guarantees her anything she didn't and don't have to work for.


Yes, he would definitely be a fool if he agreed to giver her anything for future earnings. Problem though is the judge can make him have to give a portion of future earnings to her and John would not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Bet she was cheating on him with this guy:










WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT! :cena




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Sourray. She doesnt sleep around with married men like John Cena


:hmm: 

You might be right, considering she hasn't been Divas champion in a couple months. Maybe she needs to get back to "work."


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



A-C-P said:


> :lmao *MAYBE* she doesn't anymore, but she definitely has in the past.


She hasent slept around with any married men at all!!!

Rosa could have though


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Did you forget about Kelly supposedly messing around with Jericho then? Last time I checked he was married...Oops.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



jonoaries said:


> He'd be a fool to give her anything significant from future earnings. He better off giving her a little something for the years they were married. I wouldn't sign anything that guarantees her anything she didn't and don't have to work for.


The prenup has only been stated to allow him to take back any gifts/presents. It's not up to him and he could be paying future alimony based on his present and future revenue potential. It's the way it goes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Guy who refuses to spend a day not working for WWE in _some_ capacity finds his marriage dead? Shocked, just shocked. Fucking guy should taken a break in the last few years. Just go away for a month, PLEASE. Oh well. Not surprised.

*greendayedgehead*'s idea is $$$.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



PUNK'ed said:


> Did you forget about Kelly supposedly messing around with Jericho then? Last time I checked he was married...Oops.


Beat me to it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Wait, they were together for 14 years? Then explain John Cena on Howard Stern talking about the fans he's slept with....

Also, if you think you're going to need a pre-nup, then marriage to that person isn't a good idea at all. But pretty shitty that women try to take so much of the money in these cases.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



PUNK'ed said:


> Did you forget about Kelly supposedly messing around with Jericho then? Last time I checked he was married...Oops.


Kelly Kelly and Jericho havent messed around. There just friends like she is with everyone else.

Anyway getting back on the subject I hope John has a good lawyer to fight this ex wife since shes got a good lawyer as well


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



RyanPelley said:


> Wait, they were together for 14 years? Then explain John Cena on Howard Stern talking about the fans he's slept with....
> 
> Also, if you think you're going to need a pre-nup, then marriage to that person isn't a good idea at all. But pretty shitty that women try to take so much of the money in these cases.


I can't imagine getting married without a prenup. People change over time. Protect yourself at all times.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

a celeb getting divorced, suprise suprise


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly and Jericho havent messed around. There just friends like she is with everyone else.
> 
> Anyway getting back on the subject I hope John has a good lawyer to fight this ex wife since shes got a good lawyer as well


There is a pic of them kissing. I don't kiss my guy friends.

But yes, moving back on topic. :evil:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Please god Dwayne tweet something funny about this I would mark out


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

John Cena and Randy Orton will be married within the year.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



PUNK'ed said:


> There is a pic of them kissing. I don't kiss my guy friends.
> 
> But yes, moving back on topic. :evil:


They were messing about in that photo as his wife was with him along with other friends on a night out. They were just joking around thats what friends do but you wouldnt know that as you probably dont get out much


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



CamillePunk said:


> John Cena and Randy Orton will be married within the year.


Orton remains married. Obviously, he makes a point of staying away from Kelly Kelly.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

It's Eve's fault.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They were messing about in that photo as his wife was with him along with other friends on a night out. They were just joking around thats what friends do but you wouldnt know that as you probably dont get out much


Bit bitchy for a guy huh? 

I'd be pretty pissed if my husband kissed another girl just 'messing around.' Lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



PUNK'ed said:


> Bit bitchy for a guy huh?
> 
> I'd be pretty pissed if my husband kissed another girl just 'messing around.' Lol.


Actually im a girl

And maybe his wife has a sense of humour something you lack


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Actually im a girl
> 
> And maybe his wife has a sense of humour something you lack


Why are you getting so petty about Kelly Kelly then? Lol.

Well clearly it is you without the humour, dear.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Actually im a girl
> 
> And maybe his wife has a sense of humour something you lack


If making out with someone who isn't your significant other is "having a sense of humor," wouldn't going even further be positively hilarious? At that point, why even pretend that Kelly hasn't/doesn't sleep around? She's simply a comedian.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

You know he fucked Mickie James. And that bitch is CRAZY.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I guess he couldn't OVERCOME THE ODDS


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Actually im a girl


I'm sorry but this made me LOL. It's like okay, bitchyness explained. :lol

But anyway, I gotta back up PUNK'ed in this. According to everything I've heard, seen and read in the books it's not considered normal by the majority of folks that you make out with another woman while your wife's right there next to you.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Well here comes the heel turn

Funny how things turn out


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around. End of discussion!!!!

Cynic you have a point there John and Mickie James were so sleeping together at one time when she was still in the company

Who knows what has caused this divorce. Maybe she was cheating on John with someone and he caught them together at their home. We will never know unless the truth comes out in the media


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Cena Filed for divorce, maybe he found out she was doing the dirty on him. Hell maybe he tried to suprised her by coming home without telling her and found her with her panties round her ankles, who knows?!

After all it must get lonely when he's out of the road all year long and she's at home in a huge house, all on her own.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around. End of discussion!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

This is IT!!! Finally its the feud where Cena actually is the underdog!!!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around. End of discussion!!!!
> 
> Cynic you have a point there John and Mickie James were so sleeping together at one time when she was still in the company
> 
> Who knows what has caused this divorce. Maybe she was cheating on John with someone and he caught them together at their home. We will never know unless the truth comes out in the media


If actual video of Kelly and Cena having sex turned up, you'd still claim that Kelly has never slept around.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

embrace the hate, john.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



RyanPelley said:


> Cena Filed for divorce, maybe he found out she was doing the dirty on him. Hell maybe he tried to suprised her by coming home without telling her and found her with her panties round her ankles, who knows?!


Unless American legal system is complete shit, there wouldn't be any discussion about finance if John's wife was caught cheating on him.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

John probably used the same 5 moves in bed too, so his act probably got stale with her too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She hasent slept around with any married men at all!!!
> 
> Rosa could have though





















You keep living in denial though lol. 

And hey, I guess we just might have found Cena's true kryptonite.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Actually im a girl


Your irrational behavior now makes sense.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Honestly, lets leave the insults and jokes aside.

Besides the fact that Cena is a celebrity, it is sad for a marriage of 3 years who were high school sweethearts to end like this. Obviously we don't know the reason of the divorce and it may not be any of our business, but if it has something to do with Cena being on the road constantly, then he should have just taken time off. Cena has been one of the most active guys on the roster for 7 or more years, so I wouldn't be shocked if the lack of time that they were together had something to do with it. If only they could work it out.

...and no, this doesn't mean a heel turn from Cena.


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Who knows what has caused this divorce. Maybe she was cheating on John with someone and he caught them together at their home. We will never know unless the truth comes out in the media


If this divorce turns out to be anything like Hogan's, we probably will know because the truth (or atleast claims of this and that being true) will come out in the media. TMZ goes crazy over stuff like this, unfortunately. :no:


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Sad that the relationship didn't work out but what do you expect when your on the road 300+ days a year. I wouldn't be surprised if he's link to a diva soon.

Now I understand why he never wanted to go home, he didn't want to be around his wife.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I didn't even know he was married.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Orton remains married. Obviously, he makes a point of staying away from Kelly Kelly.


I know, I'm saying he'll leave his wife for Cena and they'll get married.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around. End of discussion!!!!*
> 
> Cynic you have a point there John and Mickie James were so sleeping together at one time when she was still in the company
> 
> Who knows what has caused this divorce. Maybe she was cheating on John with someone and he caught them together at their home. We will never know unless the truth comes out in the media


:lmao Come on now.

Sucks for Cena and either this will get real nasty real quick or she'll get hush money and this will disappear. Hasn't it been rumored for awhile that Cena loves ring rats and fat chicks?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Starbuck said:


> You keep living in denial though lol.
> 
> And hey, I guess we just might have found Cena's true kryptonite.


They were NEVER dating!!!! Jericho is still happily married so clearly nothing was going on

Anyway moving on maybe now this has happened John can finally turn heel and embrace the hate that Kane was forcing on him


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They were NEVER dating!!!!


Nobody said they were dating.

:terry:balo2:torres:jordan3:bron2:suarez1:jay2:barkleytunga3iper:vince2:batista4unk:flair3


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They were NEVER dating!!!! Jericho is still happily married so clearly nothing was going on


Yes. *CLEARLY.*

:lmao

A ho gonna be a ho.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They were NEVER dating!!!! Jericho is still happily married so clearly nothing was going on


So happily married that he's caught kissing other women on nights out? Sure lol. You keep telling yourself that you delusional little Kelly mark. Btw, who said they were dating?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

This is why I'm never getting married. Fuck that. I'm a girl, but it pisses me off when other bitches try to take someone else's hard earned money for laying on their backs. My dad's high school sweethart trying doing that shit to him. Thankfully, he got a prenup and was able to provide evidence of her cheating. Hopefully, John comes out fine from this.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

That's sad. I hope his pre-nup is strong and she gets close to nothing. After all, he's the one who's done most of the earning.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Gold digger. Get married then take them for all they got. The law sucks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They were NEVER dating!!!! Jericho is still happily married so clearly nothing was going on
> 
> Anyway moving on maybe now this has happened John can finally turn heel and embrace the hate that Kane was forcing on him


Keep living in denial.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Everyone know's Kelly Kelly is a ring rat.

Even Mable has had a go on that pussy.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



TheSupremeForce said:


> They were only married for three of the like fourteen years they were together. I'd expect her to make money from selling a "Tell All" book about Cena and/or doing a lot of interviews to do the same thing than I expect her to make from the actual divorce.
> 
> It might be in Cena's best interest to tear up the pre-nup, give her half of his assets, and make her sign something promising to remain quiet. Hell, the WWE might pay for that. It would be a better investment for the company than WWE Studios.


are you really going to tell me that a woman who hires a high-profile divorce lawyer--the one who took hogan for 70% of his cash--is going to only want "three years" worth of money? 

You're off your rocker to think that shes going to go light on him. There is a large number of women who see divorcing their husbands as a lucrative endeavor...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

At least John was smart enough to get a pre nup. But I think Liz is gonna ruin his image so hes no longer gonna be the good guy poster boy of WWE. Vince its time for a new poster boy let see CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



> Zack Ryder


BIG FUCKING LOL.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> are you really going to tell me that a woman who hires a high-profile divorce lawyer--the one who took hogan for 70% of his cash--is going to only want "three years" worth of money?
> 
> You're off your rocker to think that shes going to go light on him. There is a large number of women who see divorcing their husbands as a lucrative endeavor...


I didn't say that. I said I expect her to make "more" from the other pursuits. I simply don't see any scenario where she walks away with a higher percentage of Cena's money than Hogan lost during his divorce. 

Maybe she hired the attorney because he's an expert mudslinger. At no point was I suggesting she was going to go light on him. I said it's going to be bigger and uglier than a simple money rush.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Thread is all white... 

White Gif Check... 










Epic


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

More... 

CM troll


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Oh yay, can't wait to hear about his foot fetish [/sarcasm]

Dunno why she feels entitled to anything unless of course she's been working her ass off to, making some of the mortgage payments etc. Its not they've got kids or he was home much so she had plenty of time to get a job. 

And she does not look like she was in the same school year as him, maybe they hooked up when he was in junior high and she was graduating... also 14years off 35 puts him at 21 when they hooked up.


----------



## omnidium (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

"Rafool allegedly took Hogan for 70% of his assets. Huberdeau hopes for something similar"

Oh my god. I always get so worked up when I hear about some stupid bitch trying to take a shit load of someone's money after a divorce. What a fucking bitch move.

Lesson: Stay away from dem bitches and don't get married.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Everyone know's Kelly Kelly is a ring rat.


Kelly can't be a ring rat, she works for teh WWE.

Why are we talking about Kelly Kelly? And why is everyone assuming Liz Cena is a gold-digger? As a matter of fact how can she be if they got together back when he was a high school nobody?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

How fucking dare Edge look at Big Johnny like that.

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

WWE should turn this into a Onscreen storyline.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kentonbomb said:


>


I can bet Dwayne is smiling right now and hes thinking that fruity pebble just got divorced yessss


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

i thought Cena is the one filed for divorce?
most of the replys indicating the opposite despite most of the reports talking about cena being the one wanting the divorce


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



jj87uk said:


> And she does not look like she was in the same school year as him, maybe they hooked up when he was in junior high and she was graduating... also 14years off 35 puts him at 21 when they hooked up.


Actually, John is 2 years older than her.

Quite interesting if legit.



> My name is Liz Cena and I was recieved on September 28th, 1979.I am of a greek background in case that is something you were wondering about. I have two main nicknames and they are babis and Lizzy. I have one sister her name is Ashley and she's my best friend and some brothers who are annoyingly cool..I'm living in florida now and adjusting to the hot weather! I love tanning getting pedicures and torturing John into watching romantic movies! aha. It gets really hard for me when John goes away because I don't get to see him alot! I met John in high school. We moved to California together and we lived in his car for a long period of time. We lived on $500. John was 19. *We got marrie July 11, 2009. We have a daughter named Ella May, she was born October 28, 2008.* I am just now bringing her out because we didnt want her to be hated like I have witnessed, it was not worth putting her through all that. I have made some friend on here, and I thought that i should bring the secret out. Samantha and Kayla are out nieces from my brother Adam.. John is my world and I plan on being with him for a long time. John and I are just any ordinary couple..but with money and fame. We fight like any other couple, we disagree on things, and we're a natural married couple. I love him, and I love you fans. Most you guys understand me, and the current place that I am in. Well, anymore questions feel free to comment or message me. -Lizzy
> Fajnie byłoby poznać:
> Hm. I would love to meet no one. I got the only one in my life. My life is PERFECT with the love of my life and the GREATEST hudband EVER!, and the greatest daughter anyone could ask for. Other than that, my life is great.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Divorce lawyers right up the block... but were dancin cause cleaveland rocks.... :cool2


Girls gonna be all over cena now..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Why are we talking about Kelly Kelly?


Exactly this. Can all of you who derailed the thread go somewhere else if you want to discuss Kelly Kelly? Thanks.



> And why is everyone assuming Liz Cena is a gold-digger?


Yeah, a lot of people are jumping to judgment. We should all wait to see what happens.



> As a matter of fact how can she be if they got together back when he was a high school nobody?


They've broken up several times and I guess the idea is she only came back to him because of his money. Personally, I feel this is a lot less black and white as some people are trying to make it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Can't wait for the ex-wife's book on Cena _My Life With a Chronic 5 Knuckle Shuffler_.

More shocked Cena's worth 18 mil then anything else.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Liz will probably sell stories about John everywhere if she dont get nothing from the divorce. She will sling his name through the mud. Its only gonna get worse for John


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Kelly can't be a ring rat, she works for teh WWE.
> 
> Why are we talking about Kelly Kelly? And why is everyone assuming Liz Cena is a gold-digger? As a matter of fact how can she be if they got together back when he was a high school nobody?


you dont have to be a gold digger from the start...youre more intelligent than that.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Liz will probably sell stories about John everywhere if she dont get nothing from the divorce. She will sling his name through the mud. Its only gonna get worse for John


Which is why I think Cena's a complete moron.

If Cena was smart he along with Vince would of bribed Liz with some hush money as well as getting her to sign a bunch of nondisclosure documents to keep her quite.

I hate to say it but Cena's fucked.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> Cena's wife reveals who she's been cheating on him with.......


It was me John, it was me all along :lmao


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

This explains Mark Henry's de-push, Mrs Cena couldn't resist a bit of Sexual Chocolate, no but in all seriousness I was John luck in this divorce, the reason she wanted to get married after 14 years is so she was entitled to some money off John for a divorce, that's how the female mind works, that's why when my girlfriend mentions marriage to me I change the subject


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

The same attorney Linda Hogan hired and she got 70% of Hogan stuff, Cena in trouble


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Poor John. I hope she doesn't take him for a ton of money like how it usually happens. It's just not right.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

18million?

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



LordKain said:


> Which is why I think Cena's a complete moron.
> 
> If Cena was smart he along with Vince would of bribed Liz with some hush money as well as getting her to sign a bunch of nondisclosure documents to keep her quite.
> 
> I hate to say it but Cena's fucked.


Exactly John is fucked. Liz is gonna sell many stories on him could be true or false and its gonna ruin his image. I think this is the end of John Cena everyone


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

It's a work
She is gonna show up at Over the Limit and interfere in the match.

Russo is back...it's official.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

anyone who doesn't think smelly kelly slept around to get where she is now is delusional!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Kelly Kelly is to blame for this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

gotta admit though, im really curious to see how cena overcomes the odds this time.... in divorce court!


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> anyone who doesn't think smelly kelly slept around to get where she is now is delusional!


Couldn't agree more there's no way a terrible wrestler could ever become Diva's champion without a few "favors" along the way, if CM Punk's not banged it I'll be hugely surprised I think every diva (except Kharma and Natalya) have had a go with CM Punk


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Dwayne is tweeting away right now but hes not saying anything oh come on Dwayne give us a little something about this Cena divorce


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



kokepepsi said:


> 18million?
> 
> FUCKING LOL


Haha he's worthless.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I always knew Cena was a phony and probably an evil man.

This just proves it. (Y)


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

cena heel turn


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

This is just kanes latest attempt to get cena to embrace the hate !


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Vyed said:


> Thread is all white...
> 
> White Gif Check...
> 
> ...


so it's not just me , everyone's page is all white ?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

I think its only fair Vince makes this into a storyline I mean come on he did this for the whole Edge/Lita real life affair. So now he should bring John and Liz's divorce into the show I would mark out

Also John so has to turn heel now


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

2 key differences with hogan case which would suggest Cena is far from fucked.

1. Linda Hogan blindsided Hulk with divorce, John blindsided his wife. This would kinda point to him having sought legal advice, knows his pre-nup is water tight and/or is willing to give up some of his money to get rid.

2. Cena has the WWE PR machine behind him. They will close ranks and push the whole 'good guy' Cena stuff they've been doing recently, loves kids etc. He's got his workmates to vouch he didn't go to a hotel room with someone etc.

Cena's not stupid, he's most likely weighed up the pros and cons and getting rid outweighs all the cons


PS. Wasn't Kelly Kelly banging Batista when he was still married?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Rocky Mark said:


> so it's not just me , everyone's page is all white ?


Yeah they are closing the forum soon, the member buyrates went down this year.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think its only fair Vince makes this into a storyline I mean come on he did this for the whole Edge/Lita real life affair. So now he should bring John and Liz's divorce into the show I would mark out


Lita/Matt/Edge - all contracted superstars. Liz Cena - not a contracted superstar. You're clearly taking Kelly Kelly as a role model too seriously.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Seriously I think there is like a 5% chance this might be a work.

Didn't TNA do a divorce angle with Kurt Angle that was legit or something like that?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



kokepepsi said:


> Seriously I think there is like a 5% chance this might be a work.
> 
> Didn't TNA do a divorce angle with Kurt Angle that was legit or something like that?


That's TNA though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



the fox said:


> i thought Cena is the one filed for divorce?


Which, if I think about it now, is probably why she wants 70% or whatever ridiculous figure is floating around. Being served with your walking papers is a cold slap in the face, I guess the first reaction is to seek vindication the best way you can when dealing with a millionaire: through the wallet.

It'll calm down, she'll calm down, and they'll work out something more reasonable.


Max Mouse said:


> Divorce lawyers right up the block... but were dancin cause cleaveland rocks.... :cool2
> 
> 
> Girls gonna be all over cena now..


As if they weren't before?


The-Rock-Says said:


> How fucking dare Edge look at Big Johnny like that.
> 
> grrrrrrrrr


He only saves that look of disdain for the really special people.

Or... or maybe he knows that John knows something. Say it ain't so?!?









Paul Heyman wasn't joking around when he said "hide your wives, it's Edge"


Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne is tweeting away right now but hes not saying anything oh come on Dwayne give us a little something about this Cena divorce


Something, like what? He is getting divorced, I think that's the story right there.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

cena will come out next week and cut a promo, and it'll sound a little like this:

"I know most of you have heard about some personal issues that Im going through, and theres been much speculation that i'll be taking a little vacation soon. I just wanted to say that NONE of that is true, and i'll do my best to be here every single week because theres no place i'd rather be than MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

And then the crowd proceeds to boo and cena puts his signature "You mad IWC?" face on


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Oh god, the same lawyer as the Hogan trial. That poor guy got fucked over big time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

The Rock isn't going to say anything. He isn't a cunt.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

^ He's already said his piece, and at a time when no one could call him a cunt. Seem to recall a few people saying he shouldn't be talking about Cena and his wife in that way. I felt he may have some basis for his statements, and if not then there's nothing to worry about, nobody would mind. 



Rocky Mark said:


> so it's not just me , everyone's page is all white ?


Yes, couple of hours now, mods are working on it. Meanwhile...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

MESSI DA GAWD!!!!


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

The ho can't keep her hands of the entire WWE roster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

She better let Cena keep his fucking bowl of Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Well he shouldn't have been kissing Eve on Monday Night Raw.....

Anyone from the sounds of it Cena has pre-nup so should be fine but no offense to the woman but what right does she have to his millions? If she had kids or gave up her career I would agree she should get half but the lady has no right to 70% figure I read up there. Shows what is wrong with society. In the words of Mr West:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

*Ohh this is sad news, Cena working all the time and has no time for the family maybe the main reason for the divorce. 

anyway, i hope the best for Cena.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

If Vince Russo was in WWE he would writing out the scripts for this divorce storyline as we speak lol

John will mostly likely come out on Raw next week and say the same old shit 

Dwayne should say something just to own John even more lol

For the love of god stop posting Kelly Kelly photos!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

John Cena to finally officially MARRY the WWE next week on Monday Night RAW!

(As long as they're not in North Carolina)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



kokepepsi said:


> Seriously I think there is like a 5% chance this might be a work.
> 
> Didn't TNA do a divorce angle with Kurt Angle that was legit or something like that?


Next thing you know we'll have a John Laurinitas vs Joe Laurinitas vs James Laurinitas storyline.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Oh could you imagine the abuse he'd get if he was in front of a smark crowd next week?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Wow, I can't help but feel for the guy.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Irish Jet said:


> Oh could you imagine the abuse he'd get if he was in front of a smark crowd next week?


the wwe would like to proudly announce that Virgina is the new permanent home of Monday Night Raw!!

/vincentkennedymcmahon


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

Wow... what bullshit

Haters gonna hate and all that but Cena is undoubtedly the hardest working Professional Wrestler of all time and every penny he is worth he has earned rightfully. Relationships have issues and in one this long there is a lot of scars but how on earth does she deserve any of the money?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

She goes both ways.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*

John needs to file a gag order on Liz to stop her ruining his image she could seriously cash in by selling stories on him as she wont get much money from the divorce with the pre nup in place


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Early word is that he didn't want to put over


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



kokepepsi said:


>


lol nice, thats probably what happened


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Doesn't cheating on your wife throw the pre-numptual agreement out the window? Or does it depend on what state you are in?


----------



## themottoyolo (May 9, 2012)

i side with the male everytime this happens to a wealthy male getting all his hard earned money took by their gold digging ex wives, then after taking their money they leech of their name on tv to make more money, they aren't entiltled to anything in my opinion if they haven't worked for it


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

themottoyolo said:


> i side with the male everytime this happens to a wealthy male getting all his hard earned money took by their gold digging ex wives, then after taking their money they leech of their name on tv to make more money, they aren't entiltled to anything in my opinion if they haven't worked for it


She does deserve some but not 50%. If he's worth 18 mil I honestly think 2 or 3 mil is fair. He's the one doing the work but she is the one lonely at home all the time probably running errands for him all the time/household duties etc. She deserves something for having 14 years of her life wasted while Cena travels and sleeps around.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

themottoyolo said:


> i side with the male everytime this happens to a wealthy male getting all his hard earned money took by their gold digging ex wives, then after taking their money they leech of their name on tv to make more money, they aren't entiltled to anything in my opinion if they haven't worked for it


Reminds me of this


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> Doesn't cheating on your wife throw the pre-numptual agreement out the window? Or does it depend on what state you are in?


Usually has to be stated within the prenup itself. 




Traddy-X said:


> She does deserve some but not 50%. If he's worth 18 mil I honestly think 2 or 3 mil is fair. He's the one doing the work but she is the one lonely at home all the time probably running errands for him all the time/household duties etc. She deserves something for having 14 years of her life wasted while Cena travels and sleeps around.


You're assuming that he was sleeping around and that she did anything for him while he was away. Hmm. I take it you aren't a man?


----------



## themottoyolo (May 9, 2012)

Traddy-X said:


> She does deserve some but not 50%. If he's worth 18 mil I honestly think 2 or 3 mil is fair. He's the one doing the work but she is the one lonely at home all the time probably running errands for him all the time/household duties etc. She deserves something for having 14 years of her life wasted while Cena travels and sleeps around.


what, wasted, she's been living the high life for half that time and they have no kids, she doesn't deserve anything, especially since theirs a prenupt


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Reminds me of this


LOL! Great minds think alike. Posted that very video earlier in the thread. Eddie Murphy Raw > Monday Night Raw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Give her what's rightly hers.

EVERYTHING.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

so glad he is getting divorced that hoe


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Usually has to be stated within the prenup itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming that he was sleeping around and that she did anything for him while he was away. Hmm. I take it you aren't a man?


I'm not assuming anything, he has openly admitted it. And Yes I am a man, I don't see what that has to do with anything, What if it was a nobody divorcing Oprah, would you side with "The Man" If you did you'd be a complete hypocrite.



themottoyolo said:


> what, wasted, she's been living the high life for half that time and they have no kids, she doesn't deserve anything, especially since theirs a prenupt


They are high school sweet hearts, trust me when you come out of a long relationship it feels like a fucking waste of your life, you obviously haven't been in/come out of one. 

I agreed that she doesn't deserve half but she definitely deserves some.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> I'm not assuming anything, he has openly admitted it. And Yes I am a man, I don't see what that has to do with anything, What if it was a nobody divorcing Oprah, would you side with "The Man" If you did you'd be a complete hypocrite.


Where has he "openly admitted" to cheating on his wife? 

I wouldn't side with anyone, I side with the facts.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> Cena, worth over $18 million, has a 2009 prenup that is said to include the ability to take back all gifts and presents.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


>


Word.

I hope everything is in his name so he can use the technicality that the home was a "gift" for her to use.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Where has he "openly admitted" to cheating on his wife?
> 
> I wouldn't side with anyone, I side with the facts.







It's in there.

So you're stating him being faithful as a fact? You're stating she does nothing for him as a fact? Come on now son.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

John is so poor. I thought he was worth way more than 18 mil.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



kokepepsi said:


>


Sadly this is probably what happened. Guy is more obsessed with WWE than Vince.




Chicago Warrior said:


> That's TNA though.


And it was Russo


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

Can anybody clarify this to me whether they actually have a daughter as stated in her (?) MySpace profile?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

pg43283 said:


> Can anybody clarify this to me whether they actually have a daughter as stated in her (?) MySpace profile?


No they don't.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

She probably asked him if he was ever turning heel. next thing you know, he's on the phone with his lawyer


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet it's Eve's fault.

Wow she's a hoe in real life and in kayfabe land.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This pisses me off, we all know Kelly Kelly is at fault here. There's just no way she's not.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She was probably upset that he had less moves in bed than he does in the ring


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did anyone see that footage of RAW in Detroit? after the show everyone celebrated Cena's birthday then all the Diva's came to the ring and dog piled on him in the middle of the ring. 

C'mon Cena's banging all them Diva's.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> It's in there.
> 
> So you're stating him being faithful as a fact? You're stating she does nothing for him as a fact? Come on now son.


He also said he's single in there. You missed that for some odd reason, hmm. Do we know they were together for 14+ years straight with no breaks? Please. Grow a pair and quit jumping to conclusions.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Traddy-X said:


> It's in there.
> 
> So you're stating him being faithful as a fact? You're stating she does nothing for him as a fact? Come on now son.


I don't think a quote from an appearance on Howard Stern really would hurt his case. Hell, they've only been together three years; I didn't listen to all of it, but I could easily assume that was taped BEFORE he got married.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He also said he's single in there. You missed that for some odd reason, hmm. Do we know they were together for 14+ years straight with no breaks? Please. Grow a pair and quit jumping to conclusions.


Yeah, they did say he was single. Also, I'm pretty sure I mentioned that they were broken up at the time. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena had affairs with other women, but don't spread misinformation.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Cena heel turn.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hopefully John leaves that bitch with nothing.

Fuck bitches, really. Not literally speaking, guys.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He also said he's single in there. You missed that for some odd reason, hmm. Do we know they were together for 14+ years straight with no breaks? Please. Grow a pair and quit jumping to conclusions.


I didn't miss it, I'm going on this 




> Although Mr. Cena pushes a prenuptial agreement and that the parties have only been married for approximately 3 years, Liz Cena has always supported John Cena, even when no one else did, *and stood behind him and pushed him forward to achieve their goals for the last 14 years.* Sadly, divorce is not the way Liz thought her perfect love story would end."


You think he would genuinely just stop? and you're assuming he is faithful and she sits at home spending all his money and does nothing else. At least I have a basis for mine.

It doesn't matter either way. 

Whether he cheats or not she still deserves something. People don't change, once a cheater always a cheater, especially someone on the road 300+ days of the year. Don't be so naive.

You sound like a chauvinist *******. 

THE MAN WORK AND DA WOMAN STAY AT HOME, SHE DONT DISERVE HIS HARD ERNT MONIES BECOZ SHE JUST DA WOMAN AND HE IS DA MAN OF DA HOUSE.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Cuck Fena should have known better. High school relationships are not suppose to end in marriage.

Money grubbing whores.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> I didn't miss it, I'm going on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep operating on the incorrect assumption that Cena has ever cheated on her. That's a pretty basic fail of logic. But keep trying, I'm sure if you type it enough eventually even you will believe it.

Yes, taking a lawyer's statement *that is representing a party in the divorce* is always objective. 

You can't be older than 18.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

My predictions: Cena was banging women all across the country during his years on the road, as well as Divas backstage (Eve being the latest), and if the divorce settlement turns nasty we might finally get some confirmation of Cena's obvious past steroid use too.

Not gonna be good for WWE if this plays out while he's the top babyface so Cena might be going away or turning heel finally later this year..


----------



## themottoyolo (May 9, 2012)

Traddy-X said:


> I'm not assuming anything, he has openly admitted it. And Yes I am a man, I don't see what that has to do with anything, What if it was a nobody divorcing Oprah, would you side with "The Man" If you did you'd be a complete hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as sure as the sun rises, im sure she doesn't feel like she wasted her life on a multi million dollar making man that most likely give/gets her whatever she wants, money aint everything, but you betta believe it's the majority


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



vanboxmeer said:


> Divorce lawyers ride up the block, but we're dancing cause Cleveland rocks!


You know this has me thinking that Rock and Cena were shooting on each other more than just to complain about the other guy leaving the business.

Maybe Rock knew something we didn't.

That's messed up if he did.




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around. End of discussion!!!!



I've frequently come out in Kelly's defense because I don't think she deserves to be lionized for her sex life. That said, yes she has slept around. Everyone knows it. It's an open secret really--Maria's even referred to it in her shoot interview. She's had relationships with many of these men, we have no idea of knowing how many were flings, nor should we, but it's established that she's been with most of the guys on the roster.

I don't thinks this makes her a bad person and I don't think she deserves to be thrown under the bus over it, but it is what it is, and if this were 15 years ago the poor girl would openly have the rep of Missy Hyatt, because wrestlers wouldn't be forced to be so closed mouth about her private relations since it would be a PR disaster for WWE in this PG environment with the Internet etc...

Personally, I think it's great when attractive women have sex with lots of different men. As long as they use protection and are happy who cares? There are plenty of guys on the roster who probably do the same thing. They are signing up to get into her pants just as much as she signs up to get into theirs. Doesn't make them chaste and frankly, they should be subject to the same nasty reputation that people like to apply to women who have the same behavior.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Cena always tryna copy the Rock! Rock gets a divorce now Cena gets a divorce. As usual Rock did it better because his ex-wife is now his manager and close confidant, while Cena's ex-wife is trying to really make those Hulk Hogan comparisons come true.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rock saw it coming


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm about to go mass transit on kelly kelly fan


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

such a class act cena is huh??


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> As usual Rock did it better because his ex-wife is now his manager and close confidant, while Cena's ex-wife is trying to really make those Hulk Hogan comparisons come true.


Well, Rocky's wife has been doing pretty well on her own since she' s educated and has a successful career. That's so much better and easier to cope with than being a nobody.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> My predictions: Cena was banging women all across the country during his years on the road, as well as Divas backstage (Eve being the latest), and if the divorce settlement turns nasty we might finally get some confirmation of Cena's obvious past steroid use too.
> 
> Not gonna be good for WWE if this plays out while he's the top babyface so Cena might be going away or turning heel finally later this year..



Or Cena could come all white and she doesn't and he ends up getting more support from the fans? 

I feel guilty for hoping this ends in a Cena heel turn, or at least effects him in some way.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You keep operating on the incorrect assumption that Cena has ever cheated on her. That's a pretty basic fail of logic. But keep trying, I'm sure if you type it enough eventually even you will believe it.
> 
> Yes, taking a lawyer's statement *that is representing a party in the divorce* is always objective.
> 
> You can't be older than 18.


My assumption is incorrect is it? Where is your proof that he has never cheated on her? They have been together for 14 years and he has clearly slept with other women. 

I was going to say the same about you age wise, I'm 28 and am in a 5 year relationship and have been in a 2 year relationship that felt like a waste of time when it ended. I speak from experience, you speak nonsense.

I don't think she deserves half but she definitely deserves something. Even with the pre-nump, living with someone for over 12 months declares you defacto, I don't know if they shared a house before they were married but if they did she will get money solely based on that and no court will accept that everything she has from him is a "gift"

Your argument just stems from Men > Women and that's it. You want to be a hero and a big man saying "She didn't work for that" blah blah blah.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> My assumption is incorrect is it? Where is your proof that he has never cheated on her? They have been together for 14 years and he has clearly slept with other women.
> 
> I was going to say the same about you age wise, I'm 28 and am in a 5 year relationship and have been in a 2 year relationship that felt like a waste of time when it ended. I speak from experience, you speak nonsense.
> 
> ...


So in other words you're overly emotional and attached to this thing? Thanks for the life story. I'm the same age as you and have been with my fiance longer than you your girlfriend/boyfriend. Congrats.

The burden is on ME to prove he HASN'T done something? You're intelligence knows no bounds.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> For the love of god stop posting Kelly Kelly photos!!!!!












rofl 

ETA- disappointed he didn't get a squeeze in as well. DON'T TELL BETH!!!


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

I don't see why this matters at all to anyone. WHO CARES!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL

Anyways, isn't that Cena interview way before he was married? From 2006?


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> So in other words you're overly emotional and attached to this thing? Thanks for the life story. I'm the same age as you and have been with my fiance longer than you your girlfriend/boyfriend. Congrats.
> 
> The burden is on ME to prove he HASN'T done something? You're intelligence knows no bounds.


If you claim it as fact then yes it is. And you completely missed the point as to why I mentioned my relationship. 

LOL at me being in any way emotional.

From the evidence they have been together for 14 years he has cheated on her outside of marriage, fact. The only logical assumption is that he is probably cheating on here in marriage also, and I never even said that as a definite, all I said was he has cheated on her in the past, gave you the evidence, you chose to ignore it. 

Then you claim he 100% hasn't cheated on her. You don't know that, so yes the burden of proof falls to you.

It's not my fault if you lack basic comprehension skills or just plain ignore most of what I say, I think I'll go bang my head against the wall as it's more productive then trying to have a conversation with you.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They got married in 2009 I think.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> LOL
> 
> Anyways, isn't that Cena interview way before he was married? From 2006?


Yah, but she is saying they have been together for the past 14 years, I was just saying he had cheated on her, not necessarily during marriage. All I said was it was a logical assumption but Bob The Jobber is saying Cena is 100% faithful FACT. Hence the banging my head against a brick wall.

EDIT: It only started because people were carrying on that she deserves nothing, all I said was I agree that 50% is too much she deserves maybe 2-3mil/18mil, but because of Bob the Jobber twisting and reaching to save his argument it has morphed into this.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> If you claim it as fact then yes it is. And you completely missed the point as to why I mentioned my relationship.
> 
> LOL at me being in any way emotional.
> 
> ...


1. You initially claim Cena cheated.
2. You point to an interview from 2006 as evidence.
3. An interview in which Cena says he's single.
Logic would dictate taking the "being single" as factual evidence if the rest of the interview is admissible.
Bonus: Nowhere does it state they've been together 14 years straight.

Therefor you have absolutely no argument. :cool2

With your "fact" that he cheated, wouldn't the burden of proof be on you? Hmmm.. Although we know your perspective is limited to one direction. :hmm:

May I suggest getting your estrogen levels checked?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> Early word is that he didn't want to put over


you know what, as much as I fucking hate cena, I'm not sure where this notion comes from that he doesnt want to put people over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just looking forward to salacious, messy bomb droppings. Because it will happen.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> 1. You initially claim Cena cheated.
> 2. You point to an interview from 2006 as evidence.
> 3. An interview in which Cena says he's single.
> Logic would dictate taking the "being single" as factual evidence if the rest of the interview is admissible.
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/2530654/John-Cena-to-wed-sweetheart.html


> The 32-year-old WWE heart throb and his 29-year-old bride will exchange vows on Saturday in Boston, Massachusetts. The loved up couple met in high school and have been engaged since 2007. SunSport has obtained pics of the moment the former WWE champion popped the question.


Engaged in '07, High school sweethearts etc etc etc. If they were engaged in '07 and high school sweethearts is it not safe to assume they were together in '06? Her statement clearly states she has been supporting him from the start, which logic would dictate he cheated on her. 

Wasn't he reported to have been seeing Mickie James in '08? Like I said don't be so naive there's plenty more reason to assume he has cheated than he hasn't.

If I really wanted to dig more I could, I just assumed it was common knowledge on here. 

For you to think a man on the road 300+ days a year, was gang banging in '06 has not seen another woman since '07 is just plain naive. 

That's okay though, just miss the point entirely and insult me again. I still fail to see why this is so important to you but okay.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I know there are rubes dumb enough to fall for the WWE's propaganda to guilt-trip people into liking John Cena. But the man is no saint, so you need to wait until this plays out before demonizing the woman.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like cena has a little jimmy.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Well he was away from home for a long time, it was unreasonable to expect he was only doing the 5-knuckle shuffle.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Xiphias said:


> Well he was away from home for a long time, it was unreasonable to expect he was only doing the 5-knuckle shuffle.


Common sense prevails!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

330 posts on Cena's divorce, fucking IWC.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/2530654/John-Cena-to-wed-sweetheart.html
> 
> Engaged in '07, High school sweethearts etc etc etc. If they were engaged in '07 and high school sweethearts is it not safe to assume they were together in '06? Her statement clearly states she has been supporting him from the start, which logic would dictate he cheated on her.
> 
> ...


Quick timeline.

They were together in HS.
Fast forward, Cena in interview in 2006 says he's single.
2007 they get engaged.

Not exactly pointing to him cheating. It's a nice attempt though. I assume you've been cheated on to take these wild leaps of imagination.

Rumored to... Those dirt sheets are always right on the money. :lol


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Quick timeline.
> 
> They were together in HS.
> Fast forward, Cena in interview in 2006 says he's single.
> ...


It's assumptions like that, that make you look foolish. Here you are complaining and going on like a madman about evidence and then make your own assumption about someone on a forum, no I haven't been cheated and you sir are a Hypocrite. I can twist this though.

You've been with your fiance for many years? I wonder if she has ever cheated on you, lord knows you wouldn't know it if she had. Maybe that's why you need this to be true, maybe all those signs she exhibits are truly innocent if Cena is Innocent. You're just projecting your real life insecurities into this. Good Luck.

See if you're going to be a hero and psycho-analyse somebody at least put more effort in next time.

I see you don't have a shred of common sense in you or you're a massive Cena mark. If you genuinely believe he hasn't cheated then more power to you.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Quick timeline.
> 
> They were together in HS.
> Fast forward, Cena in interview in 2006 says he's single.
> ...


This makes sense to me. There's nothing saying Cena or his wife was cheating. People get divorced for all kinds of reasons. If him cheating was the issue, then why is he divorcing her instead of the other way around? That makes no sense.

Financially, I hope she gets whatever she put into the relationship. Nothing more or less.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

There was no cheating. Liz slept with his brother & Cena slept with a few twitter rats. 

They had an open marriage /end thread


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> This makes sense to me. There's nothing saying Cena or his wife was cheating. People get divorced for all kinds of reasons. If him cheating was the issue, then why is he divorcing her instead of the other way around? That makes no sense.
> 
> Financially, I hope she gets whatever she put into the relationship. Nothing more or less.


Nobody said that was the issue.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Get ready for Wrestling Wives starring Liz Cena & Linda Hogan


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Only one man will save Cena from Hogan's fate. That man is David Otunga, the real american hero.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

21-0


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Hopefully Liz behaves with more class than Linda Hogan did following her divorce.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



A-C-P said:


> What a WWE susperstar is getting a divorce? And in other non-shokcing news....Seriosuly, its sad, but a marriage that actually works in the long-run with an active WWE susperstar is more shocking than one ending in divorce at this point.
> 
> I also do rage a little at the word "entitlement" as an earlier poster said.


Kane has been married for almost 15 years I believe.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

man , when Cena said that he is the "hulk hogan of this generation brother!" during his contract signing with punk , i didn't know it was gonna go that far ..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> I know there are rubes dumb enough to fall for the WWE's propaganda to guilt-trip people into liking John Cena. But the man is no saint, so you need to wait until this plays out before demonizing the woman.


even if he cheated on her, where is she entitled to the money he earned?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

John Cena was probably just wrecking chicks on the road. Decided to Rise Above the Hate and divorced the wife so he could stop feeling guilty.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> even if he cheated on her, where is she entitled to the money he earned?


Seriously? She stuck with him for 14 years. Aka she was with him when he was making nothing. Give me a break dude. Who knows what she sacrificed to stick by him when he was pursuing his dream while bringing home nothing. It is possible she was supporting him financially at one point. It isn't like she just had a free ride to millions of dollars. 

I would buy this argument if she married him after he already made it big. But that isn't the case. They have been together since the beginning. Who knows what she did for John. You're damn right she deserves half his money.

PS sorry for double post.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> Seriously? She stuck with him for 14 years. Aka she was with him when he was making nothing. Give me a break dude. Who knows what she sacrificed to stick by him when he was pursuing his dream while bringing home nothing. It is possible she was supporting him financially at one point. It isn't like she just had a free ride to millions of dollars.
> 
> I would buy this argument if she married him after he already made it big. But that isn't the case. They have been together since the beginning. Who knows what she did for John. You're damn right she deserves half his money.
> 
> PS sorry for double post.


first of all, she didnt "stick with him" for 14 consecutive years. Second of all, since what exactly makes her marriage to him entitle her to the *millions* he earned? Maybe a couple hundred thousand, and even then thats probably more than shes entitled to.

The problem is that there is some sense of entitlement when it comes to marriage that *everything* is 50/50. My parents are divorced, and my father cant retire, because when he does, the court ruled that 50% of my father's pension should go to my mother. Why the FUCK does this happen, and why are people so willing to accept it as normal?

Why should ANYONE not earning money be entitled to get their "share" of someone else's? Because they stuck with that person "through thick and thin"? fuck off...

On top of all that, the fact that you think a person cant become a gold-digger *after* theyve entered in a relationship with someone else makes me scratch my head.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

getting money out of Cena ass will be a piece of cake for liz, only if she wants.

looks like cenas gonna alone and be doing a﻿ 5 knuckle shuffle now lol!


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Rock saw cena making out with Eve.
Grabbing on her thigh, tugging on her weave.
Cena didn't tell her that he's got a wife.
Let's rock. Everybody let's rock.
Divorce lawyer's right up the block,
but we're dancing because Cleveland Rocks. -the great one the rock


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bitch you wasn't with me shooting in the gym!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> first of all, she didnt "stick with him" for 14 consecutive years. Second of all, since what exactly makes her marriage to him entitle her to the *millions* he earned? Maybe a couple hundred thousand, and even then thats probably more than shes entitled to.
> 
> The problem is that there is some sense of entitlement when it comes to marriage that *everything* is 50/50. My parents are divorced, and my father cant retire, because when he does, the court ruled that 50% of my father's pension should go to my mother. Why the FUCK does this happen, and why are people so willing to accept it as normal?
> 
> ...



WHO THE FUCK CARES?

You guys are taking your personal shit and projecting it all over something that should be uniting us in our shared love of memes!!! YOU'RE PULLING US A PART!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Doublemint said:


> Rock saw cena making out with Eve.
> Grabbing on her thigh, tugging on her weave.
> Cena didn't tell her that he's got a wife.
> Let's rock. Everybody let's rock.
> ...


Yeah well done on screwing that up. 

HUSTLE LOYALTY RESPECT breh!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Try to pull the superman card now, John!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Crowking said:


> WHO THE FUCK CARES?
> 
> You guys are taking your personal shit and projecting it all over something that should be uniting us in our shared love of memes!!! YOU'RE PULLING US A PART!!!


youre right...lets not discuss anything on a discussion board. gotcha


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> EVEN CENA'S WIFE THINKS THAT CENA SUCKS LOL!!1!!


Hahaha. Yes. I hope a wrestler says this to Cena at some point...


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

Looks like Rocky was right :lmao

Ona a side note, i hope she cleans the floors with him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh lol...so many people hoping Cena the *person* gets taken to the cleaners. You guys realize what's wrong with that logic, right?


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh lol...so many people hoping Cena the *person* gets taken to the cleaners. You guys realize what's wrong with that logic, right?


What breh?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

i hope this doesn't end in a Hogan-Linda situation. He would lose all his hard earned money, so that means he will be main eventing at least 10 more years!!!


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

*UPDATE:*


_"Liz' attorney tells us, Cena blindsided her with the divorce filing. They had been having issues -- and Cena even approached her recently with a pre-divorce financial settlement agreement -- but Liz refused to sign it, convinced the relationship would still work out."_

LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I may not like Cena but hopefully Liz gets nothing and if she does get something its the same amount JTG gets a year. It always amazes me how the female is always able to get half the shit that the man earned. If it were 50/50 and she was his manager and helped him sign with WWE or something like that she should be entitled but because she has supported him for 14 years means she should get a good sum. Yeah right, im sre plenty of ppl have supported Cena during his whole life and when he decided on being a wrestler, just because she got married to him shouldnt entitle her to a vast majority of his wealth. The Linda Hogan case made me sick seeing how she could basically take all of Hogans money. i still dont know how that was possible when their kids are adults. 

I know Cena has his haters but i dont understand why ppl would want him to be taking to the cleaners. Would they have wanted the same to happen to the Rock when he got divorced to his wife. John Cena works incredibly hard and to have most his money possibly taken away from his ex wife who hasnt contributed to even half a million to the 18 million Cena is worth would be a crime. I think many of you take Cena hate to far. How the hell can his ex wife destroy his image when that would be a fucking crime. She cant make Cena look like a bad guy in public, WWE and Cena would eat her alive if that happened. Why do you think linda apologized about all the gay rumors she was saying about Hogan. Its good Cena had a pre nup set. You already know what she will try to do just buy hiring that lawyer, hopefully he loses and Super Cena prevails again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cutty Buddy.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*U Can't seize me*


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Stuff like this alway sucks, and i hate to get into wrestlers personal lives so i don't want to say more about it.
I will however say this. If you are a wrestler, don't get married...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> youre right...lets not discuss anything on a discussion board. gotcha


Let's get something straight.

I came to this thread to make jokes.

Bad jokes, but jokes just the same. I expect the same in return.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

Tough break, that must cut pretty deep after 14 years, and I doubt it's a decision that was taken lightly.

Also, I think she is entitled to something in regards to a settlement, but if she tries the Linda Hogan/Heather Mills-McCartney-bleed-the-fucker-dry approach then she is trashy to the extreme.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

hopefully this ruins Cena's image.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Need another proof that The Rock is GOD?
3:00







> "Rock saw Cena makin' out with Eve. Grabbing on her thigh, tuggin' on her weave. Cena was havin' the time of his life. I guess he didn't tell her that HE'S GOT A WIFE. Let's rock.﻿....Everybody let's rock. Divorce lawyer's right up the block, but we're dancing cause Cleveland Rocks."


To even open your mouth on The Great One is suicidal. Now the hell with Taker, WM29 Hogan and Cena vs Linda and Liz - WINNER TAKES ALL = buys.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Im here every night"

oops!


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

Crowking said:


> Let's get something straight.
> 
> I came to this thread to make jokes.
> 
> Bad jokes, but jokes just the same. I expect the same in return.


Nice try backpedal boy. You got branded.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cena to get destroyed in the court proceedings and then comback in the last 5minutes.

Hands in the air and my time is now to end the show.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> cena will come out next week and cut a promo, and it'll sound a little like this:
> 
> "I know most of you have heard about some personal issues that Im going through, and theres been much speculation that i'll be taking a little vacation soon. I just wanted to say that NONE of that is true, and i'll do my best to be here every single week because theres no place i'd rather be than MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWWWWWWWW"
> 
> And then the crowd proceeds to boo and cena puts his signature "You mad IWC?" face on


I actually WANT to see this.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SMH @ pathetic rock fans trying to make out like he knew anything. It was just one of his stupid jokes, like the one where he made fun of cena's mother.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow...I am seriously shocked. I thought they were doing great together and really hoped they would have a happy life together. But as some have said, John doing all the RAW episode, Charity appearances and Media appearances doesn't leave much time for a love life. I would love to find someone who is everything I could ever want in a guy, but if he had the career John does...I think it would be tough to make it work for sure. I hope this divorce doesn't get nasty.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Wasnt going to weigh in on this but it has gotten ridiculous. 38 pages is ridiculous. 

Really this kind of stuff shouldnt even be posted, its nothing to discuss. its not upcoming storylines, has nothing to do with WWE, now i feel like this is TMZ. Im not too much interested in this man's personal life and aside from that he deserves his privacy anyways. This thread has run its course.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Worst bit about this for Cena's image?

His pre nup , not that he had her sign one, that he had one drawn up that entitles him to take back gifts and presents.

Thats a dick move. Nothing good could possibly come from that stipulation, ever.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Wasnt going to weigh in on this but it has gotten ridiculous. 38 pages is ridiculous.
> 
> Really this kind of stuff shouldnt even be posted, its nothing to discuss. its not upcoming storylines, has nothing to do with WWE, now i feel like this is TMZ. Im not too much interested in this man's personal life and aside from that he deserves his privacy anyways. This thread has run its course.


I would agree with you usually...but I think this was posted for a good reason and that reason being shocking news, I think a lot of us were expecting him to be married longer. I am not a fan of discussing other people's marriage's and I wasn't going to reply either but this news honestly shocked me. I didn't think they were having problems based on how happy they have seemed when I have seen them in recent pictures and when she was at RAW. But like the saying goes, ya never know what happens behind closed doors. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Wasnt going to weigh in on this but it has gotten ridiculous. 38 pages is ridiculous.
> 
> Really this kind of stuff shouldnt even be posted, its nothing to discuss. its not upcoming storylines, has nothing to do with WWE, now i feel like this is TMZ. Im not too much interested in this man's personal life and aside from that he deserves his privacy anyways. This thread has run its course.


Welcome to the Reality Era.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

bboy said:


> SMH @ pathetic rock fans trying to make out like he knew anything. It was just one of his stupid jokes, like the one where he made fun of cena's mother.


Divorce lawyer's right up the block, but we're dancing because Cleveland rocks.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Pojko said:


> Welcome to the Reality Era.




Bullshit.

Welcome to people being interested in wrestlers they find interesting.

If the net was about in 1987 and Hogan or Savage for example had got a divorce then do you honestly think we would not find it interesting? Or was it just an excuse to use a pithy remark that sounds somewhat like it means something?

I hope the "this will be worse than Hogan's divorce" quote is false. I'm not trying to be misogynistic here but Cena's ex, much like Linda, can fuck off . Niether Hogan a few years ago or Cena now deserves to have there name dragged through the mud by money grabbing harpies (not saying Cena's ex is at this point but Linda certainly was). Amen to pre nups Cena.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

The Rock is a prophet. LMFAO
Rock was right, cena was with that hoe Eve.
THE ROCK KNOWS EVERYTHING LITTLE JABRONI CENA


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

robass83 said:


> The Rock is a prophet. LMFAO
> Rock was right, cena was with that hoe Eve.
> THE ROCK KNOWS EVERYTHING LITTLE JABRONI CENA




You're right. He only got married for storyline purposes obviously.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> You're right. He only got married for storyline purposes obviously.


What does the Rock being an oracle have to do with wrestling storylines?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Somethings just don't work out in the end. 14 years is a long time. Giving her a mil wouldn't be so bad, I wonder how much dirt is going to be spread around...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

8 Pound Gecko said:


> What does the Rock being an oracle have to do with wrestling storylines?



I wasn't referring to Rock. He's essentially claiming that Cena's marriage broke up because of Eve.

He's talking about how Cena was supposedly shagging Eve. Unless he actually _has_ been how is that not related to a storyline?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Eve's boyfriend would kill Cena lol.


Would be hilarious, shame its not true.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> I wasn't referring to Rock. He's essentially claiming that Cena's marriage broke up because of Eve.
> 
> He's talking about how Cena was supposedly shagging Eve. Unless he actually _has_ been how is that not related to a storyline?


dude, my post was sarcasm. Sorry I didn't mention it and you thought i was serious.
Fucking idiot lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

John Laurenitis: "Cena, your other opponent in the handicap match at The Over Limit: Raymond Rafool!"


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Fucking cunt; she just wants it for the money and fame.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

And this is why you have pre-nups!!

Poor John. At least he was smart about this. Pre-nup, no kids yet. Smart man.

See, I don't understand when it comes to divorces of famous people. John works his ass off for his money, so why do the wives always think they're entitled to most of it??

on a related note, John Cena and Kelly Kelly would make a really great couple... they should go out


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. Him being a undercover racist, homosexual, something....it has to be something.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. Him being a undercover racist, homosexual, something....it has to be something.


+1


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So:

Days On The Road-1
Cena-0

Not surprising at all. High school sweetheart thing hardly ever lasts:sad:. Bad for John but awesome for ineternet gossip. What can I say you win some, you loose some....aka life. *



Geeee said:


> The Rock is a prophet...


*The Rock divorced Dany in 07. Can hardly call that a prophet. I been wondering this since his latest DVD but why? They divorced when he wasn't even in WWE anymore. So what gave it away? Anyone knows? 

*


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Heel said:


> No doubt with Jericho involved.
> 
> "You're a divorcee, Cena! YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT A PRE-NUP CENA! Your Dad got a divorce too. Cheating is in your blood, John!"


:lmao


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> *So:
> 
> Days On The Road-1
> Cena-0
> ...


No, the rock was a prophet because during his Rock Concert he talked about how Cena kissed Eve and predicted Cena would get divorced.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. Him being a undercover racist, homosexual, something....it has to be something.


+rep


----------



## Wtkace (May 2, 2012)

So he did hang up with Eve, really Cleavaland Rock ady this time !!!


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

AthenaMark said:


> The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. *Him being a undercover racist, homosexual*, something....it has to be something.


Right.. Your deep hatred for the man makes me think there's something more. there must be something. maybe an undercover crush perhaps ?:cool2


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

So that's why he use to say "WWE is all i have in this world":hmm:


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE_champ said:


> Right.. Your deep hatred for the man makes me think there's something more. there must be something. maybe an undercover crush perhaps ?:cool2


don't worry he won't fuck john cena, he's just kidding.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. Him being a undercover racist, homosexual, something....it has to be something.


Looks like your onto something there. I guess John has a secret he doesnt want made public well he cant keep his ex wife quiet now I think she will tell the world what this secret is for alot of money and theres nothing he can do about it. The pre nup may stop her getting all of his earnings but it cant stop her from selling stories on him.

Ladies and gentleman this is the end of John Cena the day has finally arrived


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone that thinks Linda took all of Hogan's money, is in a dream world. She took 70% of his liquid cash - amounting to something like $8 or $9m - but he will still have millions upon millions tied up in "assets" that nobody knows about. He was a smart businessman, and was earning a reputed $300k per appearance for WCW, as well as a reported $10m salary during his WWE heyday.

About this Cena lark - I hope that she accepts the settlement he proposed earlier. And just moves on. Nobody should have to go through what Hulk went through with that fat, ugly, peroxide blonde Linda.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Looks like your onto something there. I guess John has a secret he doesnt want made public well he cant keep his ex wife quiet now I think she will tell the world what this secret is for alot of money and theres nothing he can do about it. The pre nup may stop her getting all of his earnings but it cant stop her from selling stories on him.
> 
> Ladies and gentleman this is the end of John Cena the day has finally arrived


Hallelujah


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't say it's much of a surprise, he's a work horse who spends all his time on his career. He must spend so much time away from his wife that the marriage is a shell of what a regular marriage is. The interesting thing will be what percentage of his cash that she does him for.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Even though "the secret" could be something interesting like with Hogan (even if everything ex-wife said wasn't true) I hope that steroids play a role... :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So Cena is worth $18 million. I'd go from 2005 as him being a proper money maker until currently. Obviously we don't have anybody else to judge him by but is this good or bad considering who he is and his position in the company etc? Just curious as to some thoughts on the matter. Personally, I don't know. It seems a bit low to me and if he's only worth $18 mil then what are the likes of Orton, Punk etc worth? Or we can go up the ladder and ask what the likes of Taker, HHH and Rey are worth?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this really doesnt suprise me, Johnny has digged his own grave last 8 years. Should have spent more time off tv.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> So Cena is worth $18 million. I'd go from 2005 as him being a proper money maker until currently. Obviously we don't have anybody else to judge him by but is this good or bad considering who he is and his position in the company etc? Just curious as to some thoughts on the matter. Personally, I don't know. It seems a bit low to me and if he's only worth $18 mil then what are the likes of Orton, Punk etc worth? Or we can go up the ladder and ask what the likes of Taker, HHH and Rey are worth?



You have to remember taxes are huge with the amount of money he makes. He probably has made over $30 mil but loses a lot of it to taxes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Wasnt going to weigh in on this but it has gotten ridiculous. 38 pages is ridiculous.
> 
> Really this kind of stuff shouldnt even be posted, its nothing to discuss. its not upcoming storylines, has nothing to do with WWE, now i feel like this is TMZ. Im not too much interested in this man's personal life and *aside from that he deserves his privacy anyways.* This thread has run its course.




you know court records are public domain, right? If


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wjd1989 said:


> Anyone that thinks Linda took all of Hogan's money, is in a dream world. She took 70% of his liquid cash - amounting to something like $8 or $9m - but he will still have millions upon millions tied up in "assets" that nobody knows about. He was a smart businessman, and was earning a reputed $300k per appearance for WCW, as well as a reported $10m salary during his WWE heyday.
> 
> About this Cena lark - I hope that she accepts the settlement he proposed earlier. And just moves on. Nobody should have to go through what Hulk went through with that fat, ugly, peroxide blonde Linda.


she shouldnt have gotten anything...thats the point. What did she do to *earn* that 8 or 9 mil?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> So Cena is worth $18 million. I'd go from 2005 as him being a proper money maker until currently. Obviously we don't have anybody else to judge him by but is this good or bad considering who he is and his position in the company etc? Just curious as to some thoughts on the matter. Personally, I don't know. It seems a bit low to me and if he's only worth $18 mil then what are the likes of Orton, Punk etc worth? Or we can go up the ladder and ask what the likes of Taker, HHH and Rey are worth?


The Undertaker: $34 Million
Triple H: $25 Million
John Cena: $20 Million
Rey Mysterio: $8.5 Million
CM Punk: $7.5 Million
Randy Orton: $6 Million


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

A question that has to be answered can John overcome the odds with this divorce??? he somehow magically overcomes odds in the ring but can he do the same with his ex wife???


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Gold Digger.Nuff said.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> A question that has to be answered can John overcome the odds with this divorce??? he somehow magically overcomes odds in the ring but can he do the same with his ex wife???


If there's dirt on him that she can sell, that would be her own five moves of doom that no AA can overcome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> The funny thing about ALL OF THIS is that if he offered her a financial settlement even though he has a Pre-nup, that means he doesn't want something to come out. Him being a undercover racist, homosexual, something....it has to be something.


Or he doesn't want a Hogan scandal. He's the face of the company. It's not a stupid move to want to save his image.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/11/john-cena-divorce-kiss/

^^^^^ TMZ news stories on John telling co workers that him and Liz's relationship was deteriorating after getting married in 2009. Wow


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock $60 million+ 

Rock winning again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



rbhayek said:


> Kane has been married for almost 15 years I believe.


Yes, Trips and Steph, and Booker and Sharmell all worked out. I didn't say NO marriages work out, my point is marriages working out with active WWE members is the exception rather than the rule.

Hogan, Flair, Taker, Angle, Jerry Lawler has had how many wives?, and now Cena, list goes on and on.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock $60 million+
> 
> Rock winning again.


Well duh..he is a movie star.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Solution: Don't get married.

You're on the road most of the year and you're famous. Enjoy life.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This will probably impact what happens at Over The Limit, since Cena definitely will need time off (and deserves it). NOW WE GOTZ TO BUY IT!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> If there's dirt on him that she can sell, that would be her own five moves of doom that no AA can overcome.


I bet theres lots of dirt about John we dont know but I think now Liz will tell all and the whole world is gonna be in shock when it all comes out. John better brace himself I dont think hes gonna overcome the odds on this


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Geeee said:


> The Rock is a prophet...


Nail on the head! The GOAT.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

He had a prenup? That's really wise.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet theres lots of dirt about John we dont know but I think now Liz will tell all and the whole world is gonna be in shock when it all comes out. John better brace himself I dont think hes gonna overcome the odds on this


Given his status in the WWE, he could be paying for some of that roster.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

If Liz Cena does spills the dirt on Cena he might as well turn heel. He won't be able to come back from all this.. the fact he wants a pre-nup says it all. He won't be able to shake this off if she writes a "tell all book".


----------



## Marvelman06 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive lost a lot of respect for cena from this. his whole mantra is a complete sham by bailing on his REAL LIFE marriage. a woman hes been with for 14 yrs and married to for 3 and he jus quits?? what a sham. what a cop out. some role model this guy is.


----------



## peterpib2 (May 11, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Cena, but I know in real life he is a nice, decent guy. Since Linda took about 70% of what Hogan had, I hope she doesn't do the same to Cena. But Cena always finds a way to get out of everything!!! He should be fine.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> If Liz Cena does spills the dirt on Cena he might as well turn heel. He won't be able to come back from all this.. the fact he wants a pre-nup says it all. He won't be able to shake this off if she writes a "tell all book".


The pre-nup is just a smart decision and they're a good idea even for the average couple (especially in this economy). 

It'll be interesting to see how this gets incorporated into the character.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Marvelman06 said:


> ive lost a lot of respect for cena from this. his whole mantra is a complete sham by bailing on his REAL LIFE marriage. a woman hes been with for 14 yrs and married to for 3 and he jus quits?? what a sham. what a cop out. some role model this guy is.


Lol what's the point of him being married if he's not happy? 
I said this before High School sweethearts never work out most of the time. They were together for 14 years, 3 years ago they got married and now they're divorced. At least if your boyfriend/girlfriend you can take a break (like they did in 2006) and get back together. But after a marriage and divorce it will never be the same again. 
Liz is gonna milk him for all he's worth.


----------



## Marvelman06 (Mar 23, 2005)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Lol what's the point of him being married if he's not happy?
> I said this before High School sweethearts never work out most of the time. They were together for 14 years, 3 years ago they got married and now they're divorced. At least if your boyfriend/girlfriend you can take a break (like they did in 2006) and get back together. But after a marriage and divorce it will never be the same again.
> Liz is gonna milk him for all he's worth.


the issue here then is the differing views on marriage. are you married? i think today's society takes the vow of marriage very light heartedly and do not take the time to grasp the gravity of what they as a couple are about to partake in. i understand he's on the road 24/7, hard on a relationship, etc. but HE is the one that filed it. not her. its not always the difference between whats right and wrong in these issues, but the difference between what's right and what's EASY. hes taking the easy way out. there may be issues im not aware of and i get that, but i jus dont agree with it


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

She isn't entitled to shit,I hate Cena but the guy works hard for his damn money, she should leave him to it and stop being a gold digging whore.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Given his status in the WWE, he could be paying for some of that roster.


Yeah true

This whole thing is shocking and its only just beginning all this could get very messy and ugly I think John should take time off for a while and sort it all out its no good being on the road while the divorce proceedings are happening plus it wouldnt look good if Liz sold a major story on John just as hes about to do a show or even a PPV


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He's married? A guy who never leaves WWE ring like him? Is hard to believe he's married. Or maybe that was the problem. Cena was never home to hit that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What makes so many of you think that Cena is the innocent sweet angel while Liz is the gold-digging whore that married her for the money and is trying to milk him for whatever he's worth?

Hopefully this crushes all this "role model" crap and he can finally turn heel. I would love to hear that there has been some abuse in the midst of all of this. Finally, some of his stupid female fans can start hating him and call him a "woman beater", which makes him embrace the hate sooner or later.

Come on Liz, do a shoot interview and put out all the dirt that he's kept secret in the midst of all this buzz about him being "the greatest human being ever" (embarrassing shit they had Arn Anderson say).


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> What makes so many of you think that Cena is the innocent sweet angel while Liz is the gold-digging whore that married her for the money and is trying to milk him for whatever he's worth?
> 
> Hopefully this crushes all this "role model" crap and he can finally turn heel. I would love to hear that there has been some abuse in the midst of all of this. Finally, some of his stupid female fans can start hating him and call him a "woman beater", which makes him embrace the hate sooner or later.
> 
> Come on Liz, do a shoot interview and put out all the dirt that he's kept secret in the midst of all this buzz about him being "the greatest human being ever" (embarrassing shit they had Arn Anderson say).


This lmao. The crowd will have something new to boo about whenever Cena comes into the ring. come on Ms. Cena


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Liz is a gold digger. I don't get this rich guys. They marry these bimbos and then when divorces comes they get raped for their money. 

Why can't all of them be like Batista? Go on the road and fuck the divas and female fans.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Watsatroll said:


> No, the rock was a prophet because during his Rock Concert he talked about how Cena kissed Eve and predicted Cena would get divorced.


*Oh I see. Well that answers one question. During which concert? When did it happen? Any youtube vids? 

Also that still doesn't answer why Dany divorced The Great One. 
*


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I bet Cena has one shady past that he wants to keep buried 

C'mon he's such a goodie 2 shoes it comes across as fake most of the time.
For all we know he could've been banging ring rats every night, I find it hard to believe he'd remain celibate on the road especially a guy like Cena who has women throwing themselves at him.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

liz cena has been future endeavoured


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


> The Undertaker: $34 Million
> Triple H: $25 Million
> John Cena: $20 Million
> Rey Mysterio: $8.5 Million
> ...


And Rey says he's underpaid. You are worth 8.5 million and you're out half the year and he wants more money.

Triple H is worth more than John Cena? That's crazy considering the fact that he was never the draw that Cena currently is.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Shame for Cena. I'm guessing all the travel and stuff, and his bust schedule, played a role. He seems like a decent guy, I hope he doesn't get too shafted.


----------



## dxsts (Jan 20, 2012)

i thought he have more than 18 millions , any way hope things get better


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

the modern myth said:


> Shame for Cena. I'm guessing all the travel and stuff, and his bust schedule, played a role. He seems like a decent guy, *I hope he doesn't get too shafted*.


I think it's his wife who has been getting shafted (or maybe she wasn't, maybe that was the problem)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> She isn't entitled to shit,I hate Cena but the guy works hard for his damn money, she should leave him to it and stop being a gold digging whore.


This.

Cena has broken his neck, deal hip injuries and shoulder injuries and takes bump 300 plus days a year and this whore wants to take what he has worked hard for years to obtain and this supose to be his high school sweetheart and longtime friend. She won't walk away because she wants to be sitting at home settled with Cena's money while another dude is eating that pussy and living out of Cena's alimony.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liz Cena please do a shoot interview and reveal everything John has done that will totally show him for who he really is. I will mark out when this happens. Also when it does happen the good guy image John has been portraying will be gone and everyone will see him for who he truely is I cant wait . Its only a matter of time before she spills the beans on him. John Cena's days are numbered

Also I will mark out more than when Rock/Brock returned if WWE turn this John/Liz divorce into a storyline on tv


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She found out about Cena blowing Vince backstage.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

YESYESYES said:


> She found out about Cena blowing Vince backstage.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*LOL why in the hell she should stop being a gold digging whore?

That's what marriages where invented for. So women would get at least half of mens hard earned money. Hey it's not like you would be complaining if you where her. 

Now she can get a man who can show her a good time and not just some image of him she has to look at while masturbating 362 days a year. It's a simple thing. Anyone can figure this out.

Cena knew what he was getting into. He should have known better and he knows it. *


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *LOL why in the hell she should stop being a gold digging whore?
> 
> That's what marriages where invented for. So women would get at least half of mens hard earned money. Hey it's not like you would be complaining if you where her.
> 
> ...


:jordan3


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


> The Undertaker: $34 Million
> Triple H: $25 Million
> John Cena: $20 Million
> Rey Mysterio: $8.5 Million
> ...


You pulling these numbers from thin air or what lol?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> As part of the buildup to the Rock vs. John Cena match at WrestleMania 28, The Rock held a "Rock Concert" on the March 12, 2012 edition of WWE RAW.With the news of John Cena filing to divorce his wife this week - one verse in particular of The Rock's song now take on additional significance:
> 
> *"Rock saw Cena makin' out with Eve, Grabbin' on her thigh, tuggin' on her weave. Cena was havin' the time of his life, I guess he didn't tell her that he's got a wife. Let's rock. Everybody let's rock. Divorce lawyer's right up the block, but we're dancing because Cleveland Rocks."*
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...bout_Cena_s_Wife_Hiring_A_Divorce_Lawyer.html


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> You pulling these numbers from thin air or what lol?


He might have got it from this site - http://www.celebritynetworth.com/category/richest-athletes/wrestlers/

But I'm not sure how credible they are.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock put a glass against the wall and heard Cena telling CM Punk his marriage problems.

"Nah, I can't of heard that. :Rock3

"Wait....:Rock2

I've just heard that. :Rock


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

From I've read John never really wanted to marry Liz in the first place. He was pretty much pressured into it by Liz, her mother even the WWE themselves as well.

As far as Liz goes as a person I honestly can't understand how anyone can take her side in this based off some of the things I've read about her. She's Linda Hogan V2 only 20 years younger and with no children of her own.

Cena's going to get fucked in his divorce no doubt about it but it won't be anywhere near as bad as how fucked Hulk got in his.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

Clique said:


> He might have got it from this site - http://www.celebritynetworth.com/category/richest-athletes/wrestlers/
> 
> But I'm not sure how credible they are.


Michael McGillicutty - $2M
Wade Barrett - $5.5M
Shawn Michaels - $7M

and the funniest of all...
Stephanie McMahon - $25M

So no, this site is not credible, those numbers are made up.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> She isn't entitled to shit,I hate Cena but the guy works hard for his damn money, she should leave him to it and stop being a gold digging whore.


They were dating on and off since highschool. I'm sure Cena's been with other girls and she's been with other guys during their off periods. They finally committed to getting married in 2009 and now in 2012, they are getting a divorce. It's sad but, it's obvious they weren't meant for each other.

The good news is they are both still relatively young and have no children together. Cena got a prenup and the marriage was only 3 years. She should get whatever the prenup says and *nothing more*. I hope what I'm reading isn't true about her getting the lawyer who raped Hogan so she can get more money from Cena. If so, I have no respect for her.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

ice_edge said:


> *Oh I see. Well that answers one question. During which concert? When did it happen? Any youtube vids?
> 
> Also that still doesn't answer why Dany divorced The Great One.
> *


*During his last concert and yes it's all over youtube.*

*As for Rock & Dany they never said why they got divorced, but when both people are mature and professional you're never going to find out why.*



> After being married for 11 years, the marriage of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Dani Garcia is over. The judge has granted the couple shared parental responsibility of their seven year-old daughter, Simone Alexandra Garcia Johnson.
> 
> Luckily for the Rock, his ex-wife is a successful financial adviser that didn't ask for any alimony payments. I'm willing to bet that Hulk Hogan will not be so lucky (nor will that divorce be settled as quietly as this one was). As far as their joint assets go, they have decided to remain equal equity owners in their assets with equal voting power. Each partner gets to keep their personal property.
> 
> ...


*This is how a divorce should work, the child is taken care of and the woman has a successful career.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> the Rock will pay $22,454 a month in child support.


Yikes!!!!


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Cena must turn heel.Everyone hates him!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> What makes so many of you think that Cena is the innocent sweet angel while Liz is the gold-digging whore that married her for the money and is trying to milk him for whatever he's worth?
> 
> Hopefully this crushes all this "role model" crap and he can finally turn heel. I would love to hear that there has been some abuse in the midst of all of this. Finally, some of his stupid female fans can start hating him and call him a "woman beater", which makes him embrace the hate sooner or later.
> 
> Come on Liz, do a shoot interview and put out all the dirt that he's kept secret in the midst of all this buzz about him being "the greatest human being ever" (embarrassing shit they had Arn Anderson say).


won't work. His women fans would always be behind him.

just like chris browns female fanbase.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait, they have been together since high school?

Didn't Cena go on Howard Stern's radio show about 5 years ago and boast about fucking fat chicks?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Wasnt going to weigh in on this but it has gotten ridiculous. 38 pages is ridiculous.
> 
> Really this kind of stuff shouldnt even be posted, its nothing to discuss. *its not upcoming storylines, has nothing to do with WWE,* now i feel like this is TMZ. Im not too much interested in this man's personal life and aside from that he deserves his privacy anyways. This thread has run its course.



This could effect future storylines, and if it did it could be in a major way. OFC it has something to do with WWE considering Cena is the topguy and his personal life is so intertwined with his on-screen character. I don't think we should be discussing their life just for the sake of it but this is (or could be) major news. It's already been mentioned that if this becomes a major deal he should take some time off to sort it out, and most people have been sympathetic with the situation. There has been some jokes and theories thrown around but that is to be expected on the webz, and especially with a story of this nature.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wait, they have been together since high school?
> 
> Didn't Cena go on Howard Stern's radio show about 5 years ago and boast about fucking fat chicks?


Yeah, what a thing to boast about.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wait, they have been together since high school?
> 
> Didn't Cena go on Howard Stern's radio show about 5 years ago and boast about fucking fat chicks?


They were high school sweathearts and then they went in different directions. Later in life they got married


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know why but I find this whole thing very funny.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> won't work. His women fans would always be behind him.
> 
> just like chris browns female fanbase.


Unfortunately, you're right. Even if Cena would go out, admit it and say he's proud, they would find a way to fault it at his wife.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Yikes!!!!


*When you make as much as he does that translates into 400 a month for regular people.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dwayne Johnson will always be the better man over John Cena. Dwayne and Dany handled their divorce amicably. But John is gonna get fucked over by Liz for sure she didnt want the settlement John was offering her so hes gonna get fucked over in court. And looking back on that Rock concert we all didnt know at the time Dwayne was hinting to us that John's marriage was in trouble and now this divorce news is out wow just wow. I wonder if superman can get out of this one hmmm


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow Cena getting a divorce. I don't blame him to a certain extents its not like her wife is all that hot. What pisses me off the most is her ex wanting to take it all wtf that is greedy as f.... There should be some rules of the ex being able to take so much all that money was made from Cenas not her.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Clique said:


> He might have got it from this site - http://www.celebritynetworth.com/category/richest-athletes/wrestlers/
> 
> But I'm not sure how credible they are.


(Y).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena is worth $18 million? Dat shit cray.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Cena is worth $18 million? Dat shit cray.


I know right? I thought it would be more. Floyd Mayweather made more money in 3 minutes Boxing than John Cena has made his entire career. Am a bit surprised.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Clique said:


> He might have got it from this site - http://www.celebritynetworth.com/category/richest-athletes/wrestlers/
> 
> But I'm not sure how credible they are.


They're not too credible. They said that Michael McGillicutty was worth 2 million.

The worst part about this is that Cena's ex-wife got Linda Hogan's attorney. This will get ugly and now it's obvious that she wants to rob him blind.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> They're not too credible. They said that Michael McGillicutty was worth 2 million.
> 
> The worst part about this is that Cena's ex-wife got Linda Hogan's attorney. This will get ugly and now it's obvious that she wants to rob him blind.


You have to remember that Joe Henning might have alot of his worth from his father.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Yikes!!!!


She is a lucky young girl. (Y)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ncomo said:


> You have to remember that Joe Henning might have alot of his worth from his father.


They also said Wade Barrett was worth $5 million.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If people in this thread bagged on Cena for this you are a serious dumbass.

Good luck Cena. I'm sure it's hard for him.


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Unfortunately, you're right. Even if Cena would go out, admit it and say he's proud, they would find a way to fault it at his wife.


Sad to say this is true as a GUY [ yes laugh ] being in a abusive relantionship its hard id never sling shot mud at the person, hell ive never attacked a women outside of playfighting [ which is messing but whatever ] hell the worse thats happened to me is accidently going to hard [ which didint even hurt the girl i was playfighting with..i did tell her to pull out my hair for retribution damn i miss my 14 year old self..sigh ] ..ibut on topic ..yeah if cena does come out hes gonna be defended by his insane female fans ...though ironicly Austin abused his first wife ..and most fanboys ive met defend him for it..so yeah..if it does come out i cant see it affecting cenas draw..at all....unless he just says her face got in the way of his fist....:Vince:flair


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I know right? I thought it would be more. Floyd Mayweather made more money in 3 minutes Boxing than John Cena has made his entire career. Am a bit surprised.


theres a difference between "net worth" and "net income"...i suggest you look up the difference.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> theres a difference between "net worth" and "net income"...i suggest you look up the difference.


This, Joe Hennig having a net worth of 2 million doesn't mean he makes 2 million a year in income, it just means the total value of his net assets= 2 million.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> If people in this thread bagged on Cena for this you are a serious dumbass.
> 
> Good luck Cena. I'm sure it's hard for him.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne Johnson will always be the better man over John Cena. Dwayne and Dany handled their divorce amicably. But John is gonna get fucked over by Liz for sure she didnt want the settlement John was offering her so hes gonna get fucked over in court. And looking back on that Rock concert we all didnt know at the time Dwayne was hinting to us that John's marriage was in trouble and now this divorce news is out wow just wow. I wonder if superman can get out of this one hmmm


:no: Is that guy , serious ?


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

thing is, there really isnt a lot to go with at the moment. as much as i lol'd at the increasing amount of memes on cena, i still think its messed up that some people would wish actual harm on either him or his soon to be ex-wife without really knowing whats going on, he could be in the wrong and shes out to get him or she coulda done something and he wants out or hes just away too much,etc, who knows..

was on tumblr and the john cena tag is full of fangirls thinking they have a chance with him now :lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

This really is none of our business.. and the fact you retards are gloating and joking about the fact he's going through a divorce is fucked up.

Jumping to conclusions that he cheated or Liz cheated, do you guys have legit proof of this? 
50 pages of bullshit.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty obvious that John Cena cheated. He's just that sort of guy.

All the proof we need that he's a douche (Y)


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> This really is none of our business.. and the fact you retards are gloating and joking about the fact he's going through a divorce is fucked up.
> 
> Jumping to conclusions that he cheated or Liz cheated, do you guys have legit proof of this?
> 50 pages of bullshit.


Welcome to the Internet...


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Do you guys really hate Cena this much? 

Do you guys realize that some of you are siding with a woman who cheated on John over a decade ago with his own brother, a woman who nearly destroyed his friendship with Randy Orton and a woman who's openly admitted (in a drunken rant on her former MySpace page) that wrestling fans are losers.

Is this really what it's come down to now?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

hopefully she gets all the profits from his t shirts making a heel turn win/win


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

LordKain said:


> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Do you guys really hate Cena this much?
> 
> *Do you guys realize that some of you are siding with a woman who cheated on John over a decade ago with his own brother, a woman who nearly destroyed his friendship with Randy Orton and a woman who's openly admitted (in a drunken rant on her former MySpace page) that wrestling fans are losers.*
> Is this really what it's come down to now?


where did you get this from?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> where did you get this from?


It's pretty much public record if you search really hard for it.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

LordKain said:


> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Do you guys really hate Cena this much?
> 
> Do you guys realize that some of you are siding with a woman who cheated on John over a decade ago with his own brother, a woman who nearly destroyed his friendship with Randy Orton and a woman who's openly admitted (in a drunken rant on her former MySpace page) that *wrestling fans are losers*.
> 
> Is this really what it's come down to now?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Those of you that are thinking this is going to be incorporated into Cena's character are morons. Nobody in the company is as protected as Cena so do you really think Vince is going to paint his moneymaker as a cheating husband or wife beater? If he was a mid-carder and this was 1995 maybe but not John Cena in 2012. Use your heads.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cena likes banging too many randoms on the road. Get married when you're retired.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I take its hard as hell to be married with someone who´s on the road all the time.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

Is everyone really continue tiptoeing around the giant pink elephant? *Roids->shrunkes testies->.......* unk2


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just so everyone is aware the report is that HE filed for divorce and SHE wanted to work towards reconciliation.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

That's the point I think people have forgotten. Cena filed for divorce not Liz so we don't know the full situation/reasoning behind that and we may never know. I think some people are getting carried away with the suggestion of Liz being a gold-digger. We really only know what we have read in the papers so I think that's a bit harsh personally.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What happened to John's never give up slogan that he lives by??? he certainly goes against that by filing for a divorce

Also can you imagine if Liz sold a story on John doing steroids and she had actual proof he did steroids  OMG that would totally destroy his career, Vince would be so pissed, all the little kiddies would lose their hero and he would be took away from the main event scene and possibly fired. My god this divorce is gonna cause so much trouble


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

Imagine if she leaked a story stating John had a foot fetish, then they're going to have to hire extra security to make sure all the soccermoms keep their shoes on.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I actually feel bad, a divorce is never a good thing. A WWE superstar's life is freakin hard, he should have said he needed a break. Hopefully it goes smoothly for both, but that lawyer seems like a real ass.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

This actually reminds me of when one of the fans shouted to cena, "GET OUT OF THE RING YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE" and he kind of stuttered loll


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Instead of hearing Yes! chants it would be epic to hear Liz! Liz! Liz! while Cena is in the ring.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Its because Cena ain't got no cuts.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> This actually reminds me of when one of the fans shouted to cena, "GET OUT OF THE RING YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE" and he kind of stuttered loll


when was that?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> This actually reminds me of when one of the fans shouted to cena, "GET OUT OF THE RING YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE" and he kind of stuttered loll





trevs909 said:


> when was that?


This.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

watch this video, skip to the end. He's clearly fucking all dem Diva's.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> watch this video, skip to the end. He's clearly fucking all dem Diva's.


Lol @ "John Cena doesn't cheat, no evidence". As if he has the ability to instantly transport to his house to fuck his wife or maybe he jacks off 24/7...in that case maybe there's a reason the 5 Knuckle Shuffle is his finisher.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liz didnt hire Linda Hogan's lawyer for nothing. Liz means business and that means John is fucked


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Liz didnt hire Linda Hogan's lawyer for nothing. Liz means business and that means John is fucked


Can you blame her? She got served the divorce papers, that was the sign for her to bring in the best lawyer possible (who happens to be the same guy that got a huge % of Hulksters money to Linda, but yeah).


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

LordKain said:


> It's pretty much public record if you search really hard for it.


*Basically you have no proof and you're going off gossip, and if it were true then he's an even bigger idiot for marrying a chick that was banging his brother:no:*


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Even SuperCena is not safe from Greedy women.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel bad for Hulkster. He got fucked big time in that divorce.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Can you blame her? She got served the divorce papers, that was the sign for her to bring in the best lawyer possible (who happens to be the same guy that got a huge % of Hulksters money to Linda, but yeah).


So if someone divorcing you the response is to try to take all their money even if you have no real claim to it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well.. no comments.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Its allright, he still earns a lot.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like WWE will be releasing new Cena shirts every month from now on


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So if someone divorcing you the response is to try to take all their money even if you have no real claim to it.


Do you even know how a marriage (and divorce) works in our legal system? Or you talking out of your ass what is morally right and wrong in your eyes?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Liz rise above and steal all his money.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

"Hey Cena, call me!"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

^Cena stole Eve from Zack, now Zack is gonna hook up with Liz... and down the road we'll have a Cena - Ryder grudge match at Summerslam. Book it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Do you even know how a marriage (and divorce) works in our legal system? Or you talking out of your ass what is morally right and wrong in your eyes?


The 2nd one, most likely.


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

Why the hell would Cena be married at all?He's like always on the road,has lots of young female fans and female co workers.Pretty silly from him.He most likely cheated.
The fact that she could take some of HIS money however is absolutely wrong.
USA is such a pussy country...Or rather ran by pussies with balls like Bush or some garbage like that.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Millions of women are foaming at the mouth right now.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Cena is going to be getting laid likkeee noooo tomorrow


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena will compensate for losing millions of dollars (that he will earn back within less than 2 years anyways) by screwing really hot chicks Wilt Chamberlain style.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> This actually reminds me of when one of the fans shouted to cena, "GET OUT OF THE RING YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE" and he kind of stuttered loll



@4.45...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4GTDuzP_H8&feature=related


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena is getting divorce.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> No.
> 
> Wasn't he crying on his arse in the ring after the HBK match ?












You got what you asked for. No idea why he was crying at WM23. I understand 22 but at 23, he should have gotten used to the boos.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Panther said:


> Millions of women are foaming at the mouth right now.


Not only at the mouth...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Pretty obvious Cena was already cheating on his wife when the marriage was going on, so saying he's only now free is stupid.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Still gets lots of pussy though. (Y)


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey daddy and mummy, look it's John Cena!!












I see...hey wait a minute Angie what are you doing?












John Cena, don't leave me!!












...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Can you blame her? She got served the divorce papers, that was the sign for her to bring in the best lawyer possible (who happens to be the same guy that got a huge % of Hulksters money to Linda, but yeah).


youre right...being served divorce papersis a great reason to go after money that isnt yours.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

This saddens me. Cena is a great guy and doesnt deserve his soon to be ex-wife belittling him. She knew wha she was getting into when she married him. Im sorry but from photos Ive seen in the past she isnt exactly a saint. Parter, probaably gets a lot of guys... the fact that she is going for his assest says it all. GOLD digger. Cena deserves better. I hope this play out in his favor and he can find true love again in the future.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What happened to John's never give up slogan that he lives by??? he certainly goes against that by filing for a divorce
> 
> Also can you imagine if Liz sold a story on John doing steroids and she had actual proof he did steroids  OMG that would totally destroy his career, Vince would be so pissed, all the little kiddies would lose their hero and he would be took away from the main event scene and possibly fired. My god this divorce is gonna cause so much trouble


Then Vince will silence her with a ton of $ before the story would even go out or to get her to retract her statements.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol can somebody post a pic or video of all the hot women and older women in crowds that are probably are foaming at the mouth to get with cena

it would make a funny video, a collection of all the hot cougars in front row "marry me"


----------



## Thugblood (Mar 1, 2012)

I feel sorry for him
But there are some funny jokes here lol


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha even his soon to be wife knows he sucks


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

..Women

Sent from my LG-P999 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think 22 pages of speculation regarding John Cena's personal life is more than enough.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

WWE top star John Cena's wife, Elizabeth Cena, has filed legal documents in Florida seeking to cancel Cena's petition for divorce, according to TMZ. Liz claims Cena made an improper divorce petition based on Cena listing her maiden name (Huberdeau) and not attaching a copy of the prenuptial agreement referenced in the divorce filing. Liz is requesting a judge dismiss Cena's filing to force him to re-file or, as suggested in the report, re-consider the divorce. Cena did not respond to news of the latest development.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Hmmm...I think she's realised how much Money John has/makes!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

He got himself a pre-nup? Good lad.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Of course she does. Who wouldn't want to be married to John Cena?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Cena's wife doesn't know what she wants. Divorce, no divorce, re-file the divorce. Dafuq does this bitch want lol?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Cena: I DON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE!

Wife: CANCEL THE DAMN DIVORCE!

Makes sense. 

She must be in it for the dolla dolla bill yall.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



Starbuck said:


> Cena's wife doesn't know what she wants. Divorce, no divorce, re-file the divorce. Dafuq does this bitch want lol?


According to reports, she has never wanted the divorce. It was John Cena who filed for it, while she thought things could be worked out.

I read a lot of the thread when him filingbfor divorce came out. The first time I've seen a mass outpouring of support for Cena, a lot of shit written about his wife and yet I can't see that she's done anything wrong apart from saying she was after a decent settlement - which is probably fair enough seeing as she likely is a stay at home wife with how much he earns. It's not easy to find a job these days she's just looking out for herself.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

I'd finger her......Just saying like


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



Starbuck said:


> Cena's wife doesn't know what she wants. Divorce, no divorce, re-file the divorce. *Dafuq does this bitch want* lol?




It begins with M and rhymes with "honey".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



The_Chief said:


> I'd finger her......Just saying like


Throw a couple of hundred $ her way and she'd probably let you.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



Hordriss said:


> According to reports, she has never wanted the divorce. It was John Cena who filed for it, while she thought things could be worked out.
> 
> I read a lot of the thread when him filingbfor divorce came out. The first time I've seen a mass outpouring of support for Cena, a lot of shit written about his wife and yet I can't see that she's done anything wrong apart from saying she was after a decent settlement - which is probably fair enough seeing as she likely is a stay at home wife with how much he earns. It's not easy to find a job these days she's just looking out for herself.


This


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Cash rules everything around me, CREAM get the money. Dolla, dolla bills y'all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

I divorced myself from John Cena in 2004.
Unfortunately I still see him all the time.
I just want him out of my life.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

So Cena's the bastard that didn't want the marriage to succeed? :lmao
This is probably just a PR stunt.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



-Extra- said:


> So Cena's the bastard that didn't want the marriage to succeed? :lmao
> This is probably just a PR stunt.


A PR Stunt for what? Non wrestling fans wont care about this, and Cena is the premier WWE guy, which would they need a PR stunt like this?

& also, who gives a shit if Cena is getting a divorce, and why on earth do any of you care if his wife doesn't. Is this news? I only came in here to see how many people put "Close, who gives a shit?" and nobody did. 

Has a wrestling forum come to this? Didn't the news he was getting a divorce get more than the average post count anyway?


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Didn't the news he was getting a divorce get more than the average post count anyway?


Fail. Nice try downplaying it, it got a post count of shitload not "more then average". And that's probbaly since this is a discussion board about WWE, Cena is the most hated WWE wrestler and he's the face of the WWE. So stop pretending _bah gawd so suprizd y many postz_.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Probably got tired of banging her, theres thousands of hot women probably want to ride his cock


----------



## TakersPrincess (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*

Why are people attacking her she probably still loves her husband..


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Probably got tired of banging her, theres thousands of hot women probably want to ride his cock


Yes! Can you imagine how much pussy Cena would be getting if he wasn't married? Feel sorry for him for that reason.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



Twisted14 said:


> Yes! Can you imagine how much pussy Cena would be getting if he wasn't married? Feel sorry for him for that reason.


You say that as if he doesn't bang random women as a married man. 

Anyway, whatever happens here, I hope his wife wins the battle. Let's go Liz!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's wife wants divorce cancelled*



TakersPrincess said:


> Why are people attacking her she probably still loves her husband..


Who in their right mind isn't loving Cena? No wonder she's still in love with him...

(somewhat disappointing 3000th post)


----------



## Rewmac (Nov 30, 2011)

I never understood this stupid law. In my country after a divorce is filed, the only problem is to settle the things they bought together. If something like a house is on the husband's name than it's his. Every penny that the husband earned is his, in some cases even the wife has to pay fines if she didn't work for X period time and exploited his husband's money.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Let's go Liz, Cena sucks!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What Cena needs to do is take time off and try to settle things with Liz.


----------

